# Qu'est-ce que je vous sers ?



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

Du soleil, un confinement "assoupli" et une température plutôt agréable ! 
Réouverture des terrasses, dont celle du bar MacG, sous fond musical, que penseriez-vous de Modjo pour ouvrir les festivités ? 
Comment vous rendre cet assouplissement, souple, sur vos pattes arrières ? 

Qu'est-ce je vous sert pour vous détendre ?
*A la carte, ce midi :*
_Du rosé, vin de France : Le Petit Scarabée._
*Cépage :* 100% Cinsault. *Terroir : *Sols sabloneux en bordure de rivière pour un vin frais et fruité. Le sol est travaillé en intégralité dans le respect de l'environnement et de la plante. Rosé de pressurage direct, pour garder le fruit et la fraîcheur. 
*Notes de dégustation :* Robe saumon très pâle à reflets argentés. Nez simple, fruité et minéral. La bouche est vive et fraiche sur de la fraise blanche. Un rosé agréable et léger, parfait pour l'été. 
servi avec un caviar d'aubergines sur son coulis de tomates cerises.


----------



## patlek (3 Juin 2020)

Du jus d' aloé vera... (C' est mon truc en ce moment)


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2020)

De l'eau le midi et salade


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

Pareil pour moi. Je ne bois qu'à partir de 18h et j'ai une soupe le midi, accompagné aujourd'hui d'une part de gâteau confectionné par Mes mini Tom Sawyer, en l'honneur des 2ans d'un loulou. Maman est au taquet ce mercredi !


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2020)

Ouééé ! un fil sur le vin et l'alcool au bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ca manquait, merci Nelly. Par contre si tu pouvais ne pas poster en caractères tout petits cela nous permettrait de mieux apprécier les suggestions que tu nous fais


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

@Lio70 as-tu de la Vinciane Framboise ou de la liqueur de pêche pour agrémenter tes coupes de champ' ce soir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

Le champagne se sert avec le pouce dans le c.. (de la bouteille). Méfie !


----------



## Lio70 (3 Juin 2020)

Bon, Nelly, merci d'avoir ouvert ce fil.  Faudra-t-il respecter la distanciation sociale ici? Par exemple, un message sur deux doit être vide.
Il n'était pas nécessaire de préciser que c'est (de la bouteille) que tu parles, je sais. Par contre, je n'ai pas de sabre, faudra l'ouvrir normalement, en faisant attention au luminaire du plafond. Pas de liqueur fruitée pour agrémenter le champagne, je le bois pûr et brut. Et aujourd'hui midi, c'était comme Jura: eau et salade, pour modérer l'estomac avant les grandes manoeuvres de ce soir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> je le bois pûr et brut.


C'est le meilleur surtout aujourd'hui, j'espère que sa journée a été belle !
Excuses-mon humour de mec, c'est l'effet Mac 
Quand à l'apéro, c bientôt, j'aimerais bien me laisser tenter par un Bloody Mary (qui me rappelle mes longues heures d'avion)


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je ne bois qu'à partir de 18h





WheelNelly a dit:


> Excuses-mon humour de mec, c'est l'effet Mac



Tu as pas avancé l'heure ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tu as pas avancé l'heure ?


Si tu tiens compte du temps de fermer chez moi, plus le trajet chez mes parents, même s'il ai en roulettes. Ensuite mon annonce, les longues minutes qu'ont Papa, Maman pour me comprendre et enfin, me servir. On y sera vite


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Juin 2020)

Une bolée de cidre, svp. C'est pour aller avec ma crêpe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

Doux ou brut ? Brut c’est meilleur. Le brut c la vie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Juin 2020)

Un brut, évidement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

Si on servait le digestif à présent ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Juin 2020)

un verre de genepi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

Oh que oui. L’isotope, la menthe la framboise hum le frère de la maman des loulous en fait du Bio. La Vinciane à Seynes la Montagne


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ouééé ! un fil sur le vin et l'alcool au bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le vieux !!


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)

Bientôt 9h00 est c'est toujours pas ouvert , je vais être obligé de me faire ma tisane gingembre moi mème


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Le vieux !!


Le vieux CON, je te prie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2020)

Le café de 10 heures,
avec le journal


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> tisane gingembre


Tu reçois le gente féminine, ce soir ?
Blagues à part joins-y des cuisses de poulet jaunes et du riz thaï poulet Hainen !


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Blagues à part joins-y des cuisses de poulet jaunes et du riz thaï poulet Hainen !



Ça fait partie du 2ème effet   ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

Je parlais du manger !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Tu reçois le gente féminine, ce soir ?
> Blagues à part joins-y des cuisses de poulet jaunes et du riz thaï poulet Hainen !



Tisane gingembre avec citron pressé tous les matins avant le sport


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2020)

C'est degeu le gingembre


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est degeu le gingembre


J'adore avec du citron


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est degeu le gingembre


On dit pas c'est pas bon, on dit j'aime pas


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est degeu le gingembre


J'ai mangé la semaine dernière un cookie chocolat au lait, un peu de gingembre confit et une pincée de grains de sel : une tuerie absolue ! Le genre de truc qui te rend accroc rien qu'à les regarder 

Maintenant si tu manges une tranche de gingembre de 200g, genre bon steak, oué, c'est pas bon du tout !


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)

Confit c'est excellent !
Sinon tu prends des sardines crues et tu les laisse 2 jours mariner au frigo avec du gingembre, après
elles sont cuites.
Miam


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est degeu le gingembre


Tu ne connais pas les bonnes choses ! Marié avec ma recette de poulet Hainan. Dommage que je ne me souviens plus je t'aurai partager photo. (j'ai retrouvée)
Le thé aussi est pas mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

__





						Boutique
					

Achat en ligne des liqueurs La Vinciane. Boutique de liqueurs de Génépi, Framboise, Menthe, Thym et Hysope.




					www.lavinciane.com
				



Un petit verre, le soir, avec la clope une tuerie et c BIO, c'est bon quand c bio !!


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)

Attention, petit rappel :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

au menu ce soir :
tartare de thon aux aromates garnies de sa roquette acidulée
Merlu cuit sur sa peau servi avec son risotto au chorizo et émulsion
Tiramisu
Accords mets et vin ? vos suggestions ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Attention, petit rappel :


il est 16h33


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Accords mets et vin ? vos suggestions ?


Gewurztraminer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Merlu cuit sur sa peau servi avec son risotto au chorizo et émulsion


côte du Jura Blanc ou Chablis. Perso je me laisse tenter par un Entre Deux Mers


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Gewurztraminer


tu as l'Edelswiker aussi. Les vins blanc d'Alsace, pour moi, c'est l'hiver


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juin 2020)

À 17 heures, une mousse blonde,
je n'ai qu'à traverser ma rue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juin 2020)

j'ai une envie violente de frites. dorées... un poil croustillante, trop molle chuis pas fan. 

une légère couche de sel et hop !


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)

Des frites oui mais à la graisse de canard


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

Frites magret de canard aux pêches et du rouge celui de 2014 _Le Ventabren _AOP Cairanne
*Cépages :* 70% Grenache noir, 20% Syrah et 10% Carignan.
*Terroir :* Commune de CAIRANNE, la majorité de l'exploitation est située en altitude, vers 150 m. Terroir de côteaux où les Grenaches et les vieux Carignans s'expriment à tout petit rendement sur des sols très maigres et fortement calcaires. Un hectare de Grenache sur sable qui apporte de la finesse à l'assemblage final.
*Viticulture :* Le sol est travaillé en intégralité dans le respect de l'environnement et de la plante. Les Grenaches et Carignans sont en gobelet (60 ans) et les syrah sont sur fil (30 ans).
*Vinification :* Récolte manuelle. Egrappage et foulage. Cuvaison de 28 à 35 jours. Pigeages journaliers durant la fermentation alcoolique ainsi que deux à trois délestages. Les vins sont élevés en cuve béton pendant 9 mois.
*Production annuelle :* 20 000 bouteilles.
*Notes de dégustation :* Robe d'un rouge sombre aux reflets violine. Nez de groseille et petites baies associé à la prune à l'eau de vie. Bouche ronde, structurée sur des arômes de fruits noirs, associés aux épices douces et poivre vert. Un vin élégant, aromatique et expressif d'une appellation qui monte.
*Accords :* Pavé d'autruche, tajine d'agneau aux abricots, canette rôtie aux cèpes aillés, agneaux de lait aux herbes de la garrigue, filet mignon aux truffes.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

C'est pas l'heure de la goutte ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> ?



C'est une expression . La goutte est un alcool très fort que l'on boit généralement à la fin d'un repas ?


----------



## Madalvée (5 Juin 2020)

Une 8.6 pour moi (mode gros bourrin).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

Il n'y a que des amateurs de bière ? mince, je voulais, j'aurai aimé des connaisseurs en VIN


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

Allez ! ce soir je vais au bar, c'est vendredi, tout est permis !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

Il m’est arrivé une histoire dont il faut que je vous donne, si je puis dire, la primeur :
C’était il y a quelques temps, au bal de la Nuits Saint-Georges que j’ai rencontré la petite Juliénas. Une fille drôlement Gigondas, un sacré beau Meursault, bien charpentée, et sous sa robe vermillon un grand cru classé, avec des arômes de cassis et de fraises des bois.
On a dansé Anjou contre Anjou sur un Sylvaner à la mode et plus tard, lorsque je lui ai proposé de l’emmener dans mon Chateauneuf-du-Pape, elle est devenue toute Crozes-Hermitage !!!
Le temps d’aller chercher un Chablis au vestiaire, de mettre un petit Corton dans ses cheveux, on est monté dans ma Banyuls et on a roulé jusqu’au matin.
Ah quelle belle journée !
On s’est baladé Entre-deux-mers, il faisait beau, on a Vacqueyras sur la plage, les pieds dans l’eau Clairette. On s’est Pouilly-Fuissé dans les dunes et comme le Mercurey montait sérieusement et qu’on commençait à avoir les Côtes-Rôties, on a décidé de rentrer.
Mais voilà, en partant nous nous sommes retrouvés coincés dans les embouteillages, enfin les bouchons, quoi !
Je commençais à Minervois sérieusement et là, Juliénas et moi, nous avons commencé à nous crêper le Chinon. D’un seul coup elle a claqué la Corbière de la Banyuls et elle est partie ! Je me suis retrouvé comme Macon.
Quoi, me suis-je dit, elle s’est déjà Sauvignon avant même que j’ai le temps de la Sauternes ! Mais je vous Jurançon, je l’avais dans la Pauillac, en effet, j’étais tellement Tokay que j’ai couru après elle dans Lalande et les Chardonnay pour la rattraper.
Quand on s’est retrouvé, et que je l’ai vue devant moi en Gros-plant, je lui ai dit :
« Ne fais pas ta Pomerol, et ne t’en vas plus Gamay ! » En pleurant, elle est tombée dans mes bras en Madiran :
« Ne m’en veux pas, je voulais être sûre que ton Saint-Amour était vraiment Sancerre ».
Depuis on ne s’est plus cuités !!!


----------



## Madalvée (5 Juin 2020)

Bon, ça va, j'ai à peu près tout goûté, je ne suis pas si inculte !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

là à cet instant 23h15 suis déchirée bonne soirée au bar de mon village !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

presque en jetlag même en plein xd
I would like a...someone who understands me


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juin 2020)

I would like a...someone who understands me


----------



## ScapO (6 Juin 2020)

Speak to us , what do you want to say ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

What do you want some drinks ? time to coffee ?


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> time to coffee ?


Oh no too late now it's happy hour


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

Ca ouvre de plus en plus tard ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

Time to happy hours is 3pm to 5pm !


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca ouvre de plus en plus tard ici


Oui mais quand on fait la bringue la veille et qu'on se couche tard forcément


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Time to happy hours is 3pm to 5pm !


Yes I know that, je voulais dire apéro


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Oui mais quand on fait la bringue la veille et qu'on se couche tard forcément


Oui forcement


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> What do you want some drinks ? time to coffee ?



I would enjoy a double black coffee, with no sugar, please.


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)

Nelly vas te préparer ça


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Nelly vas te préparer ça



Je n'en doute pas.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> I would enjoy a double black coffee, with no sugar, please.


Headache ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Headache ?



Just the usual start of an ordinary day.   
Or rather an ordinary afternoon, in this case...


----------



## ScapO (6 Juin 2020)

For me , a glass of wine , a very good wine if it's possible , red of course.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juin 2020)

Mon dernier 2011 :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

C'est pas tout les gars je vais de ce pas (en roulant) à mon coin terrasse, bucolique, car hier installation voile. Je m'essai à vous le poster


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> C'est pas tout les gars je vais de ce pas (en roulant) à mon coin terrasse, bucolique, car hier installation voile. Je m'essai à vous le poster



Ici, le service est manifestement parfait en toutes circonstances.   
Me voici nouveau client, déjà enthousiaste, et déjà fidèlisé.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


>



Je parlais du service... 
Mais le cadre est parfait aussi !...


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)

L’apéro sous un olivier, le must


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mon dernier 2011 :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 177071


Bouge pas j'arrive


----------



## Lio70 (6 Juin 2020)

Ma recette contre la gueule de bois...
Bon, c'est le soir, vous rentrez bourré ou vous vous êtes bourré chez vous.
Faut évacuer l'alcool du corps, le réhydrater et lui rendre des trucs qu'il a perdu.

1. Boire en plusieurs fois 1 litre d'eau avec une grosse pincée de sel, une aspirine effervescente et le jus de deux citrons.
2. Uriner au maximum.
3. Prendre une douche bien chaude pour transpirer.
4. Aller au lit.

Réveil le matin. Cela devrait aller mieux que si vous n'aviez pas suivi le programme.
Si c'est pas encore top, re-belote.

1. Un demi-litre d'eau avec du sel, une aspirine effervescente et du jus de citron frais.
2. Pipi et davantage si besoin.
3. Retour au lit pour un cycle de sommeil (1h à 1h30, éveillez-vous par vous-même, sans alarme).

Maintenant, vous devriez être suffisamment présentable et en état de fonctionner.


----------



## Lio70 (6 Juin 2020)

Aujourd'hui je ne bois pas, je vais sur la plage à Kryspinów (tapez dans Google et cliquez sur Images), plage artificielle en bordure de Cracovie. J'ai mon masque (non, pas pour la plongée, celui contre le coronabidule) et un bon livre. La température sera de 26 degrés en plein après-midi.

Apparemment, en 2020, les Européens passeront leurs vacances dans leur pays. Il y a de beaux coins aussi en Pologne mais en général, on n'y pense pas à l'ouest. Idéal pour les gens comme moi qui aiment bien qu'il fasse chaud mais pas trop. Péninsule de Hel sur la mer baltique :


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ma recette contre la gueule de bois...
> Bon, c'est le soir, vous rentrez bourré ou vous vous êtes bourré chez vous.
> Faut évacuer l'alcool du corps, le réhydrater et lui rendre des trucs qu'il a perdu.
> 
> ...



Comme le contenu de ce thread est souvent un peu alcoolisé, il nous manquait en effet une recette maison contre la gueule de bois ; c'est désormais chose faite ! 

Et sauf erreur d'appréciation de ma part, j'ai l'impression que ça sent le vécu !...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui je ne bois pas, je vais sur la plage à Kryspinów (tapez dans Google et cliquez sur Images), plage artificielle en bordure de Cracovie. J'ai mon masque (non, pas pour la plongée, celui contre le coronabidule) et un bon livre. La température sera de 26 degrés en plein après-midi.
> 
> Apparemment, en 2020, les Européens passeront leurs vacances dans leur pays. Il y a de beaux coins aussi en Pologne mais en général, on n'y pense pas à l'ouest. Idéal pour les gens comme moi qui aiment bien qu'il fasse chaud mais pas trop. Péninsule de Hel sur la mer baltique :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 177075




Le paysage est magnifique ! 
Et pour moi qui aime aussi qu'il fasse chaud mais pas trop, cela semble bien tentant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> For me , a glass of wine , a very good wine if it's possible , red of course.


I have to offer from the Nalys estate a glass of red wine


----------



## ScapO (6 Juin 2020)

Yep !So let's go to take a glass of Châteauneuf-du-Pape.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Yes I know that, je voulais dire apéro


L'apéro n'est que le soir pour moi, sauf exception, comme demain pour la fête des Mamans, où je vais festoyer chez la cadette. 
Avec au menu : brochettes d'abats servi sur un tain de légumes. Il faut savoir que sous ses airs de comptable, elle est excellente cuisinière. Mais elle a son chaton Mini, depuis ce matin.
Agrémenté par de succulents vins, issu de la cave du beau-père.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

*Nalys, son vignoble - Terroir*
La Cuvée Classique est issue de trois grands îlots de tailles similaires et *trois* *grands types de sols :*
Le premier îlot est  “Nalys” où sied l’exploitation (lieu-dit cadastral Grand Pierre), situé à la limite de calcaires gréseux appelés *grès roux du Comtat* et de *safres* (un grès tendre). Ce secteur est tardif et produit des vins d’une grande finesse avec des tanins soyeux, ronds et une belle fraîcheur.
Les îlots de « La Crau » et du «  Bois Sénéchal” (lieu-dit cadastral Les Sénéchaux) sont composés de sols d’alluvions caillouteuses anciennes du Rhône, ce sont les fameux *galets roulés. *Ces deux parcelles sont plus précoces et produisent  des vins plus structurés et plus gourmands.
*Assemblage*
Le Domaine de Nalys est l’un des rares domaines comportant les 13 cépages de l’appellation ; l’assemblage comporte les huit cépages rouges de l’AOC avec Grenache (55%), Syrah (18%) et 27% répartis entres les autres cépages : Mourvèdre, Vaccarère, Counoise, Cinsault, Terret Noir et Muscardin.
*Vinification - élevage*
La vendange est entièrement manuelle. Les cépages sont triés sur table vibrante et ensuite éraflés avant d’être vinifiés en cuve inox thermo-régulée ou en cuves bois. Les durées de fermentation sont de 25 à 32 jours avec contrôle des températures (28-30°c) et des remontages quotidiens.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

*Ce sont les Papes qui, lors de leur installation à Avignon au XIVe siècle, ont révélé le terroir de Châteauneuf-du-Pape. Sous le règne de Jean XXII, le village devient résidence d’été de la papauté. Quant au précieux nectar élaboré en ces lieux, il accède au rang de « Vin du Pape ». Une consécration qui lui ouvre la porte des grandes cours européennes.*


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juin 2020)

Moi j'ai une autre recette...
Si tu ne t'es pas couché, ok bois de l'eau, et va pas te coucher (nuit blanche).
Si tu va te coucher, pour éviter la gueule de bois en te réveillant...
Tu vas là où sont les alcools et tu te reprends un shot de rhum, calva, cognac, au choix. Tu boiras de l'eau plus tard...
Ça rend alcolo, tu es alcolo. Comment vous croyez qu'ils font pour tenir...
Maintenant les raisons physiologiques :
l'alcool est un fort diurétique, quand on bois beaucoup, on fait aussi beaucoup pipi, plus que ce qu'on a bu.
Le cerveau qui n'aime pas ce manque d'eau te le fait savoir en te donnant cette gueule de bois. Beaucoup s'hydrater comme le dit Lio aide à se remettre mais ça dure longtemps.
Si tu ne dors pas, le taux d'alcolémie chute lentement et le cerveau te laisse un peu tranquille.
Si tu dors, le taux d'alcolémie chute rapidement et au réveil le cerveau te fait comprendre que tu as exagéré.
Pour le tromper au réveil, un petit shoot et le cerveau te laisse tranquille...
Mais ça rend alcolo...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour le tromper au réveil, un petit shoot et le cerveau te laisse tranquille...


C ce que je fait mais là pour hier, pas besoin, j'ai n'ai bu qu'une bouteille, pas de mélange. Habituellement je fais trop de mélange et le lendemain je ne sais plus où j'habite, heureusement que je suis assise au fauteuil, je remet çà le midi et ça part. Faut combattre le mal par le mal XD


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> L'apéro n'est que le soir pour moi, sauf exception





WheelNelly a dit:


> je remet çà le midi et ça part.


Donc hier était une exception


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Donc hier était une exception


? c'était hier soir !


----------



## Madalvée (6 Juin 2020)

Je l'ai jouée Tuche ce midi en me servant une Suze.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

@Madalvée t'a pas invité @petit_louis ?


----------



## Madalvée (6 Juin 2020)

C'était pas l'heure du fromage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

je fesais allusion aux frites de chez Tûche et toi au ptit'louis MDR que de quiproquos j'adore


----------



## Lio70 (6 Juin 2020)

Le soleil tape sur la plage, heureusement que j’ai mon panama. Soleil + sable + déconfinement = jolies polonaises ayant tendance à confondre maillot de bain et lingerie sexy. Si Le Dragao était là...


----------



## peyret (6 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Si Le Dragao



....c'est vrai qu'il nous manque...
(s'est fait virer à cause de ses écrits...)


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> déconfinement = jolies polonaises ayant tendance à confondre maillot de bain et lingerie sexy


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> maillot de bain et lingerie sexy


Tu n'as pas offert à ta femme de la lingerie à son anniversaire ? tu aurais dû


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Tu n'as pas offert à ta femme de la lingerie à son anniversaire ? tu aurais dû



Pas toujours simple de savoir si une lingerie de ce style constitue un cadeau pour Madame ou pour Monsieur... 

Disons pour les deux dans l'hypothèse la plus haute !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

Bouh ! c'est bien du mec ça, apprenez à regarder dedans (à l'intérieur) pas dessus ou dessous


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bouh ! c'est bien du mec ça, apprenez à regarder dedans (à l'intérieur) pas dessus ou dessous



Opinion souvent partagée par les femmes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Opinion souvent partagée par les femmes.


Surement parce que c'est vrai


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Surement parce que c'est vrai



Mais oui !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Le soleil tape sur la plage, heureusement que j’ai mon panama. Soleil + sable + déconfinement = jolies polonaises ayant tendance à confondre maillot de bain et lingerie sexy. Si Le Dragao était là...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 177117


Avec une photo pareil , il doit pas être bien loin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

Cosmopolitan suis bien ce soir c’est les maestros allez Margaux. On est mieux dans son lit mais textoter sur iPhone oulala


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Cosmopolitan suis bien ce soir c’est les maestros allez Margaux. On est mieux dans son lit mais textoter sur iPhone oulala



Un thé glacé, c'est possible, ou j'ai raté l'heure de l'apéro ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

T légèrement trop loin de l’apéro là


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> T légèrement trop loin de l’apéro là



J'essaierai de repasser plus tôt demain.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

@jura en semaine suis pas traduit avant 10h30 et le week-end oula


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juin 2020)

Demain suis pas sur machine j’aurais qu’iPhone


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Demain suis pas sur machine j’aurais qu’iPhone



*Mon ordinateur principal vient de me lâcher. *
Je ne pense pas qu'il redémarra. 

Demain, j'essaierai de ranimer mon vieil iMac G4... 
Ou je posterai aussi avec mon smartphone.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @jura en semaine suis pas traduit avant 10h30 et le week-end oula


Tu es une intermittente du bistrot


----------



## Lio70 (6 Juin 2020)

Rosé sec avec jambon de parme pour madame et chorizo pour moi, sur notre balcon au 9e étage, pour profiter de la fin de cette belle journée. A partir de demain, ce sera une semaine de nuages et d'orages.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Rosé sec avec jambon de parme pour madame et chorizo pour moi, sur notre balcon au 9e étage, pour profiter de la fin de cette belle journée. A partir de demain, ce sera une semaine de nuages et d'orages.



Bon appétit !


----------



## Lio70 (6 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Cosmopolitan suis bien ce soir


Je vois que tu apprécies le Cosmo. Découvert dans Sex and the city? 
Je n'en ai bu qu'une fois et on me l'a fait à la demande. Le barman n'en avait jamais entendu parler. C'était pas mal mais je n'ai jamais eu envie d'en reboire.

Je ne suis pas très cocktail sauf pour le gin tonic. J'adore le gin, surtout le Beefeater (avec du Kinley de préférence, je le trouve meilleur que le Schweppes). J'ai essayé aussi le Bombay Saphire (la bouteille bleue) qui est supposé être plus raffiné car les grains sont torréfiés mais franchement, je ne raffole pas de ce petit gout grillé, je préfère le gin simple.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Je vois que tu apprécies le Cosmo. Découvert dans Sex and the city?
> Je n'en ai bu qu'une fois et on me l'a fait à la demande. Le barman n'en avait jamais entendu parler. C'était pas mal mais je n'ai jamais eu envie d'en reboire.
> 
> Je ne suis pas très cocktail sauf pour le gin tonic. J'adore le gin, surtout le Beefeater. J'ai essayé aussi le Bombay Saphire (la bouteille bleue) qui est supposé être plus raffiné car les grains sont torréfiés mais franchement, je ne raffole pas de ce petit gout grillé, je préfère le gin simple.



Le gin tonic, je trouvais ça efficace contre les migraines. 
Peut-être parce que je mettais autant de gin que de tonic... 
Ou alors c'était un effet placebo...


----------



## Lio70 (6 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le gin tonic, je trouvais ça efficace contre les migraines.
> Peut-être parce que je mettais autant de gin que de tonic...
> Ou alors c'était un effet placebo...



Moi j'ai du arreter car ça finissait par me bruler l'estomac, comme le vin. J'ai un peu abusé, et de la bonne nourriture aussi. La Pologne est un chouette pays mais qui n'a aucune gastronomie. Quand je parle à d'autres étrangers qui y résident, je vois que les Belges, les Français et les Italiens sont ceux qui se plaignent toujours de la bouffe en Pologne. Les autres ne comprennent pas. Normal, ils ne viennent pas de pays gastronomiques. Alors, nous compensons notre frustration en nous remplissant de bonnes choses plus que de raison. J'ai pris 5 kilos aussi. Je mangeais mieux quand je vivais en Belgique.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Moi j'ai du arreter car ça finissait par me bruler l'estomac, comme le vin. J'ai un peu abusé, et de la bonne nourriture aussi. La Pologne est un chouette pays mais qui n'a aucune gastronomie. Quand je parle à d'autres étrangers qui y résident, je vois que les Belges, les Français et les Italiens sont ceux qui se plaignent toujours de la bouffe en Pologne. Les autres ne comprennent pas. Normal, ils ne viennent pas de pays gastronomiques. Alors, nous compensons notre frustration en nous remplissant de bonnes choses plus que de raison. J'ai pris 5 kilos aussi. Je mangeais mieux quand je vivais en Belgique.



Quel sympathique pays que la Belgique !  

Moi, c'est l'alcool, le tabac, les médicaments psychotropes et dans la foulée le cannabis que j'ai arrêté... En 1998.
Mais ce que j'ai consommé avant d'arrêter aurait pu suffire à plusieurs générations d'une famille nombreuse... 

Mais il me reste les plaisirs de la table, les jus de fruits, le café, le thé...
Et pas mal d'autres plaisirs finalement.  

Pour les soirées conviviales, les Belges sont difficiles à égaler.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

Bon , je vais prendre quoi ???


----------



## litobar71 (6 Juin 2020)

j'avais pris le Homard du Maine & le Loup en croûte (2 pers.) mais à la carte...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

Le bar est déjà fermé ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , je vais prendre quoi ???


Sans hésiter tartare de truite et ris de veau.
Si j'ai gagné au loto un Hermitage blanc (PAS un Crozes-Hermitage, nuance !), sinon un bourgogne blanc, Meursault ou Aloxe-Corton. Quoiqu'un Chablis Montée de Tonnerre, ça peut se tenter mais c'est un avis tout personnel du à mon penchant pour ce vin.


----------



## Lio70 (7 Juin 2020)

J'ignorais que la truite pouvait se manger en tartare. Le saumon oui mais la truite non. Il faudra que j'essaye. Crue, la chair est facile à enlever ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)

Sans hésiter 
Aperitif : un verre de MacVin 
Ensuite 
Cassolette d'escargots aux morilles 
Ris de veau morilles  
Je vais prendre avec un vin rouge du Jura (Côtes du Jura Trousseau)
puis un bon dessert 

Ah j'ai oublié le tarif 
39 €  le menu 
le detail en photo


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sans hésiter
> Aperitif : un verre de MacVin
> Ensuite
> Cassolette d'escargots aux morilles
> ...


C'est possible ceci à ce tarif ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C'est possible ceci à ce tarif ?


Oui c'est le tarif ( menu dégustation) , le vin est en sus


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 39 € le menu


Pour ce prix à Paris tu dois avoir un steack-frite et un quart de rouge 'cuvée du patron'


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2020)

Ah oui, (bien sûr le vin en sus).
On peut se faire livrer ?


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour ce prix à Paris tu dois avoir un steack-frite et un quart de rouge 'cuvée du patron'


Un bon steak surgelé servi avec des frites cuites à l'huile de vidange et un bon margnat Village, slurp


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour ce prix à Paris tu dois avoir un steack-frite et un quart de rouge 'cuvée du patron'


Une sacrée différence en effet


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui c'est le tarif ( menu dégustation) , le vin est en sus


Un petit assemblage là-dessus pour ne pas masquer le reste .... hummmm


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sans hésiter
> Aperitif : un verre de MacVin
> Ensuite
> Cassolette d'escargots aux morilles
> ...


Tu m’as trop donné envie


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tu m’as trop donné envie


On sait vivre dans le *Jura*


----------



## Madalvée (7 Juin 2020)

Salade yaourt pour moi, les 8.6 de vendredi m'ont tué…


----------



## Lio70 (7 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Un bon steak surgelé servi avec des frites cuites à l'huile de vidange et un bon margnat Village, slurp


Bah, casserole rime avec Castrol donc c'est presque la même chose. 
Je plaisante.

Le steak-frites est un de mes plats préférés, surtout en Belgique car nous savons faire les frites et nous avons du boeuf de toute première qualité, comme en France. On peut tout de même manger pas trop cher à Paris mais ce n'est pas un menu gastronomique. La dernière fois que j'y suis allé (janvier 2014), j'ai eu un steak-frites en plat du jour, avec 1/4L de vin du patron pour 20 EUR si je me souviens. Le steak était bon même si ce n'était pas la super-viande sophistiquée. Le vin était passable et ne m'a ni brûlé l'estomac ni collé la migraine.

Cette fois-là, j'étais à Paris pour aller voir Luchini au théâtre Antoine avec des amis. En attendant le spectacle, on a voulu se caler l'estomac à la brasserie à côté du théâtre où, pour une dizaine d'euros, on a eu une belle tranche de pâté de campagne très bon, agrémentée de pain et crudités, copieuse au point qu'on n'avait plus très faim après le spectacle. Mes amis m'ont recommandé le Jules Verne (tour Eiffel) pour profiter de la vue autant que du gueuleton, si je voulais bien mettre le budget, mais l'occasion d'une nouvelle escapade à Paris ne s'est pas encore présentée.

Ce qui est bien en France (et en Italie), c'est que vous avez une telle culture du vin que, même dans les bistrots servant du pas-trop-cher, vous n'osez pas descendre en-dessous d'une certaine qualité. Dans d'autres pays, on sert n'importe quoi sans sourciller. Je suis très sensible à l'acide et aux sulfites. La première gorgée du verre met le métabolisme en branle et me dit si je peux boire le reste sans risquer une migraine épouvantable, une perforation d'estomac ou une transformation en Hulk.

Le pire vin que j'ai bu, c'est dans une petite auberge anglaise, à Manchester. Atmosphère de séjour chez l'habitant et la carte n'était pas copieuse. J'avais pris une lasagne et le patron m'avait versé une portion de frites dessus, par surprise et sans me compter de supplément, croyant me faire plaisir parce que j'étais belge. Le vin avait un goût de jus de raisin fermenté. Vous me direz que le vin EST du jus de raisin fermenté mais là, on aurait dit du Looza coupé au vinaigre. Le patron était tellement sympa que je n'ai pas osé rouspéter. En revanche dans le Cambridgeshire, j'ai mangé dans un pub le meilleur agneau de ma vie, avec une pinte de délicieuse Old Speckle Hen. Contrairement à la caricature, on peut manger très bien en Angleterre mais ça dépend du chef.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juin 2020)

Coslopolitan découvert à Toronto. Aujourd’hui suis au scrarabulles au rouge avec abats tian et charlotte aux fraises et là c champagne see U


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2020)

Je vous envie ! ... Vous m'avez l'air de fins gourmets !  

Depuis que je suis seul, j'ai perdu l'envie du "bien manger" qui, pour moi, est synonyme de partage et d'ambiance amicale et festive ! 

Je ne vais au restaurant que lors de rares occasions, avec mes enfants et petits enfants, et là encore, pas question de haute gastronomie ! J'ai la chance d'avoir une brasserie réputée dans les environs ainsi qu'un excellent resto chinois que je squatte de temps à autres quand me prend l'envie de voir du monde !

Ah ! J'oubliais la friterie de compète située à 20 m de chez moi ! 

Mais "bouffer" seul me ramène à ma solitude et l'ambiance du resto me rappelle les bons moments "d'avant" qui, malheureusement ne reviendront plus !

Heureusement, une ou deux fois par semaine je prépare le dîner pour deux de mes petits enfants avec menu au choix : pâtes carbonara, saucisse compote ou filet de poulet petits pois ! 

Alors, j'essaie de me nourrir le mieux possible et le plus sainement possible ... mais l'envie n'y est plus ! Le repas de midi est devenu un passage obligé et bâclé alors qu'avant c'était un moment privilégié ! J'avoue même qu'il m'arrive d'ouvrir une boîte de cassoulet ou de choucroute pour ne rien devoir préparer.

Mais, ne vous y trompez pas, ce n'est pas du Zola !  ... ce quotidien banal me permet de mieux apprécier à sa juste valeur les moments où toute la famille est réunie devant un excellent repas ou un barbecue magistral !


----------



## Lio70 (7 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> l'envie du "bien manger" qui, pour moi, est synonyme de partage et d'ambiance amicale et festive !
> (...)
> Heureusement, une ou deux fois par semaine je prépare le dîner pour deux de mes petits enfants avec menu au choix : pâtes carbonara, saucisse compote ou filet de poulet petits pois !
> (...)
> ce quotidien banal me permet de mieux apprécier à sa juste valeur les moments où toute la famille est réunie devant un excellent repas ou un barbecue magistral !


J'aimerais bien être un de tes petits-enfants. Et quand je serai mort, je me réincarnerais bien en poilu vadrouillant autour de ta maison. Je suis comme toi, un autre intérêt d'un bon repas est de le partager. Je considère que la cuisine, c'est de l'amour. Prendre le temps de cuisiner un bon truc et de le servir aux gens qu'on aime bien et qu'on a invité pour l'occasion...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2020)

Conversation avec mon poilu :

Lui : Qu'est-ce qu'on bouffe ce soir ???
Moi : Tu as le choix : croquettes ou croquettes et croquettes en dessert !  
Lui : ... ... mode :censuré: on ... ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juin 2020)

Comme je te comprends @thebigle les repas tous parlent moi je bois et fini en dormant sur canapé


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> je me réincarnerais bien en poilu


Moi en grosse araignée poilue pour vérifier qu'il n'a plus peur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juin 2020)

Au fait..

Je vois pas de mobilier (siège ou canapé) gravé à mon nom dans ce salon ?!


----------



## Lio70 (8 Juin 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Au fait.. Je vois pas de mobilier (siège ou canapé) gravé à mon nom dans ce salon ?!


T'as vérifié la cuvette des WC ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juin 2020)

Hier J'ai fait ma poche, ma barrique ! 2bouteilles dans l'nez, trop bon, cet état où personne t'eM...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Hier J'ai fait ma poche, ma barrique ! 2bouteilles dans l'nez, trop bon, cet état où personne t'eM...


C'est pas très raisonnable


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas très raisonnable


A quoi me servirai d'être raisonnable ? Je n'ai rien à perdre, J'ai déjà tout perdu.
Restez assise à écouter les valides parler, sans pouvoir bouger et encore moins intervenir, rebondir à certains sujets. On ne m'en laisse pas le temps, ni la parole. Ils font leur Life et ben moi aussi.


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2020)

Alors ça ser a un grand verre d'hydroalcoolique, pour écluser les excédants  ==> Du vin dans votre gel hydroalcoolique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juin 2020)

lendemain je carbure au Pulco citron vert !


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> sans pouvoir bouger et encore moins intervenir, rebondir à certains sujets. On ne m'en laisse pas le temps, ni la parole.
> Et pourquoi cet état de fait, tu peux parler en étant assise, et quand ils seront trop fatigués ils vont s'assoir aussi.
> Tu manqueras pas de leur dire : Vous êtes fatigués


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Restez assise à écouter les valides parler, sans pouvoir bouger et encore moins intervenir, rebondir à certains sujets. On ne m'en laisse pas le temps, ni la parole.


Mais on peut parler en étant assise, maintenant si ça les intéresse pas, quand ils seront "fatigués" et qu'ils vont venir s'assoir
ne manque pas de leur souhaiter : bienvenue


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais on peut parler en étant assise


Hélas ! trop peu pour moi. 
Importante dysarthrie cérébelleuse.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2020)

Je te comprends.
Bon appétit profites bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juin 2020)

Pour moi ca sera le bon vieux sandwich jambon de bayonne fromage de brebis à la truffe.

Classique mais efficace !


----------



## Lio70 (8 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Hier J'ai fait ma poche, ma barrique ! 2bouteilles dans l'nez, trop bon, cet état où personne t'eM...


il me semblait bien que j'avais eu du mal à comprendre ton dernier message hier soir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Comme je te comprends @thebigle les repas tous parlent moi je bois et fini en dormant sur canapé


@Lio70  lors de repas "familliaux, comme hier. Tous parlent (entre eux). Moi, je bois mon apéro, ici le petit scarabée, rosé ; je mange, une fois l'assiette aux aliments découpées, assortis de cette même bouteille mais : ils avaient posés à ma droite. 
Forcément c'est mon côté, entre temps et ça papote, ça papote, et moi je bois. Et finies carpette sur canapé pour ronqué (et c'est pareil avec tous les repas familiaux) d'où mes connaissances !! en vin, en bouffe, peut-être Peu, mais de la qualité, idem pour la boisson, c'est un verre après l'autre (avec la paille !)


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> pour la boisson, c'est un verre après l'autre (avec la paille !)


Dans le Jura c'est le vin de paille


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dans le Jura c'est le vin de paille
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 177413



Il ressemble au vin jaune, ou pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il ressemble au vin jaune, ou pas ?


Non pas du tout , le vin de paille est très liquoreux


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non pas du tout , le vin de paille est très liquoreux



Ok, merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dans le Jura c'est le vin de paille


Ici (seulement, dans mon cas) c'est le vin à la paille xd


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ok, merci.


De rien 
Voici une explication entre les deux


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> De rien
> Voici une explication entre les deux



Très intéressant.   
Merci pour le lien.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2020)

Je connaissais pas le vin de paille, à goûter si j’en trouve


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juin 2020)

Et pour finir le dessert mis de côte ce midi : une mousse bien fraiche... au chocolat !

\o/


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juin 2020)

Cosmo avec essai cointreau histoire que le triple sec dure longtemps xd


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Cosmo avec essai cointreau histoire que le triple sec dure longtemps xd



Coucou!  


Un thé vert japonais glacé sans sucre, c'est possible ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juin 2020)

Up to you


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juin 2020)

Le cointreau lui donne un effet plus sucré que le triple sec hum


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Up to you



My drink of choice! 

Thanks.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Juin 2020)

Un petit thé svp

C'est pour réfléchir à sur un sujet :




source: https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/gkl4fv/the_meaning_of_everything/


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

C'est pas encore ouvert ?


----------



## subsole (9 Juin 2020)

Un litre de thé vert très infusé avec quatre cuillères de miel.
J'attends


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Juin 2020)

Gaffe les gens ! 
Le livreur c'est gKat, m'inspire pas confiance le lascar !

Il défonce les portes avec son blaster et,en plus, il laisse pas les commandes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas encore ouvert ?


Welcome on Monday, Wednesday, Friday 
To 11.00am into 9.00pm


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Welcome on Monday, Wednesday, Friday
> To 11.00am into 9.00pm




I would enjoy a double black coffee with no sugar and a fresh clementine juice, if possible, please!


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> I would enjoy a double black coffee with no sugar and a fresh clementine juice, if possible, please!


My pleasure


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

Je gouterais bien un Macvin


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je gouterais bien un Macvin


C'est ce que j'ai pour ce soir…


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai pour ce soir…


Très bon choix


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2020)

Coucou... 

S'il n'est pas trop tard, je prendrais bien un Royal Blue.


----------



## ScapO (9 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je gouterais bien un Macvin


c'est quoi , une eau de vie ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> c'est quoi , une eau de vie ?


Bonsoir , 
Non , c'est un apéritif 
C'est du vin du Jura avec du Marc du Jura 




__





						AOC Macvin-du-jura : Appellation du Jura | Guide Hachette des Vins
					

Tout connaître sur l’appellation Macvin-du-jura : types de vins, principaux cépages, appellations, sols et climats, histoire, grands crus. Explorez tous les vins sélectionnés par le Guide Hachette des Vins dans cette appellation.




					www.hachette-vins.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Juin 2020)

Une noisette svp !
Avec un spéculoos aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

Oyé ! Oyé ! 
Votre bar "préféré" sera fermé ce mercredi 17, le matin. 
La chienne adorée de la patronne va se faire "coiffer".

Tiens donc ! on n'a pas donné un ti'nom à ce bar, que penseriez-vous du "Moonlight" ?


----------



## peyret (10 Juin 2020)

Tiens t'es protégée....


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Tiens donc ! on n'a pas donné un ti'nom à ce bar, que penseriez-vous du "Moonlight" ?



"The sweet follies"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Tiens t'es protégée....


Je ne peux plus boire ! ni fumer Rooo 

C'est gentil, mais je n'ai aucunement besoin de protection, je ne sors pas et je craint déguin : je suis une Warrior


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> "The sweet follies"


Clin d'oeil à l'Alpes Duez


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

Carey sweety ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

Crazy Sweety


----------



## patlek (10 Juin 2020)

Faut pas montrer çà a Zebig, il va vouloir l' adopter!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

Oulala ma cadette ne sera pas d’accord hihi


----------



## patlek (10 Juin 2020)

Et puis il en a déjà : Il a des matinées assez difficile.


----------



## patlek (10 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

Mdrrrr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

Il n’y a que moi qui boit comme un trou, ici ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Il n’y a que moi qui boit comme un trou, ici ?



J'aborde en boissons diverses d'énormes quantités de liquides chaque jour. 
Mais sans alcool. 

Avant 1998, je buvais de l'alcool, et vraiment comme un trou. 
Je ne serais plus là pour en parler si je n'avais pas arrêté.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Faut pas montrer çà a Zebig, il va vouloir l' adopter!


Le chat ??


----------



## Lio70 (10 Juin 2020)

Ce soir, Cointreau sur glace.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juin 2020)

Demain je reprends mes habitudes d'avant ce confinement, éduquer mon palet, en allant régulièrement dans des restaurants gastro. Dernier en date du vendredi 13 mars, à la fin de la rééducation. 
Ce 12 juin je Retourne et dans ce même restaurant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juin 2020)

Une pinte de Monaco ! En souvenir de ma jeunesse !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Demain je reprends mes habitudes d'avant ce confinement, éduquer mon palet, en allant régulièrement dans des restaurants gastro. Dernier en date du vendredi 13 mars, à la fin de la rééducation.
> Ce 12 juin je Retourne et dans ce même restaurant !


Profites-en bien


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2020)

Coucou !... 

Un jus de clémentine me ferait plaisir...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juin 2020)

et de la goyave ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> et de la goyave ?



Parfait!


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2020)

A la santé d'un ancien membre qui devrait ce reconnaitre


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> éduquer mon palet,


En lisant un peu trop vite, j'ai lu "éduquer mon poulet"     
Bon. J'ai relu !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

Une tisane gingembre citron 
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2020)

Zzzzzzz.... Un thé svp


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juin 2020)

un cappuccino stp


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

Depuis 7h58 que j'attend d'être servi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Depuis 7h58 que j'attend d'être servi


Tu me réveillera quand on sera servi ? Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> En lisant un peu trop vite, j'ai lu "éduquer mon poulet"


AhAhAh ! File moi ta baguette, je vais te dresser "mon poulet" !



ecatomb a dit:


> Zzzzzzz.... Un thé svp


J'aurai un Thé noir nommé Marco Polo qui est sublime. 




__





						Marco Polo l'univers du thé
					






					www.mariagefreres.com
				




@Jura39 Mon aide me fait déjeuner, me lave et prépare du lundi au vendredi de 9h jusqu'à 10h30, ensuite il me faut allumer ma pomme. 
A 11h je suis fin prête. 
Armez-vous de patience : tout viens à point à ceux qui savent attendre. 
Doucement le matin, pas trop vite l'après-midi...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tu me réveillera quand on sera servi ? Merci


Debout 
dépêche toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

Do you want tea, coffee with ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2020)

It's soon eating time, so maybe a cocktail ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

Sure what's did you expect , non il me falls la sortir xd. What will U please ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2020)

No idea, maybe the one of the day (week/month)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

So do you understand why I'm not hungry to 12.00 ? 
Breakfast to 9.30 am, shower, more tea to 10.30 am


----------



## Madalvée (12 Juin 2020)

Le vendredi c'est Martini  (Rosso, cette fois-ci).


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

Un Rivella pour moi ça va me changer de gout


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2020)

Un double expresso le ferait plaisir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)

Take it easy with Coffee ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Take it easy with Coffee ?



That's my beverage of choice to reboot my inner machine!...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)

Hier soir avec le charriot de fromage je t'ai pris un rouge du Cippus, Domaine Solence. Une robe rubis profond. Nez puissant de fruits murs. Bouche ample et souple par ses tannins murs et généreux . Bel équilibre de fraicheur et rondeur. Hum !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bel équilibre de fraicheur et rondeur


Mais… tu devrais te reconvertir en sommelière…
Tu excellerais dans ce métier


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais… tu devrais te reconvertir en sommelière…
> Tu excellerais dans ce métier




Nelly EST -entre autres choses-  la meilleure sommelière de MacG.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Hier soir avec le charriot de fromage je t'ai pris un rouge du Cippus, Domaine Solence. Une robe rubis profond. Nez puissant de fruits murs. Bouche ample et souple par ses tannins murs et généreux . Bel équilibre de fraicheur et rondeur. Hum !


Tu as deja gouté un Jura rouge ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juin 2020)

Là je fais DJ !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juin 2020)




----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Là je fais DJ !


Ok ma belle ! 
Mais tu vas le faire dans le sujet jukebox !
Ici, on se rafraîchit !
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juin 2020)

Le repas de 12h s'éternise...J'espère au moins que l'accord vins/fromage est présent.

Bien que certains fromages se marient avec le vin rouge, l’accord peut s’avérer parfois périlleux !
Optez plutôt pour un vin blanc qui vous permettra d’harmoniser d’avantage les goûts et de mettre en valeur fromages & vins.

Certains fromages à pâtes pressées comme le cantal, le reblochon ou le Beaufort sont brillamment mis en valeur par un vin rouge.
Vous pouvez aisément servir un vin rouge vif avec le Beaufort, un vin rouge léger avec le Saint-Nectaire et le cantal.

Si vous souhaitez faire un accord vin rouge/fromage, vous devez vous diriger vers des vins jeunes et peu tanniques, légers et ronds.
Les propriétés des fromages : Secs ou frais, à pâte molle ou pressée, persillé ou non…
A chaque fromage ses qualités.

Pour des accords sans fausses notes, privilégiez toujours les accords régionaux.
Pour cela, sélectionnez un vin de la même région que le fromage.
Par exemple, si vous optez pour l'Ossau Iraty, fromage du Sud-Ouest de la France, choisissez un Jurançon, un Buzet ou encore un Bergerac sec.

Avec un Sauternes :
Les vins liquoreux comme le Sauternes se marient particulièrement bien avec les fromages à pâte persillée.
Les arômes de miel, et de fruits confits de ce vin du Bordelais contrastent avec la puissance d’un roquefort ou d’une fourme d’Ambert et apportent un peu de douceur aux fromages.

Les fromages à pâte persillée quant à eux, accentuent la rondeur des vins liquoreux...

Pour moi se sera comme à l'accoutumé, dans ma cage dorée (film aussi, sois dite en passant), je tournerai au Pulco citron vert. Le Bailalaïka d'hier m'a secoué !


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pour des accords sans fausses notes, privilégiez toujours les accords régionaux.


Absolument. Tu achètes ton fromage à Auchan, alors achète ton vin à Auchan


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2020)

Pour moi, à cette heure-ci, ce sera un double café noir accompagné d'un jus de fruits, par exemple clémentines.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2020)

Un thé citron pour moi  svp


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juin 2020)

une coupe de champagne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juin 2020)

@petit_louis j'ai un champ' rosé des Riceys ça vous tente ? 
@Jura39 c'est parti et avec ça ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juin 2020)

Je valide


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2020)

Pour moi c'est parfait 
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juin 2020)

Ce champagne est très Rare et si délicat.
Le Rosé des Riceys ne ressemble à aucun autre breuvage. 
En champagne, il n’est produit que les meilleures années et en infimes quantités…tu peux sortir ta CB


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2020)

Le thé est gratuit  ?


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2020)

*T*

C' est gratuit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juin 2020)

c'est imagé : sors ta cb, autant que le champ' donc oui. @patlek le T (en référence au télé péage), lui n'est pas gratuit.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2020)

Je prendrais bien un double café noir sans sucre, mais avec deux ou trois petits carrés de chocolat à côté, si possible...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> c'est imagé : sors ta cb, autant que le champ' donc oui. @patlek le T (en référence au télé péage), lui n'est pas gratuit.


J'ai pas d'argent , il faut me mettre le Thé sur mon ardoise


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2020)

Un grand café noir avec un nuage de lait  
s'il vous plaît merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Juin 2020)

Un thé noir pour changer, merci


----------



## Neyres (17 Juin 2020)

Un jus d'orange please


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

Personne dans ce bar ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Personne dans ce bar ?



Si si... 




Neyres a dit:


> Un jus d'orange please



Pareil, orange ou clémentine. 

Avec un double expresso sans sucre, si possible.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

le personnel est en chômage partiel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Un grand ou petit le crème ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Jus d’orange de Floride


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Un grand ou petit le crème ?



Un grand si possible ! 




WheelNelly a dit:


> Jus d’orange de Floride




Parfait!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

All thursday. Very busy so sorry


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> All thursday. Very busy so sorry



You're welcome !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

ça sent le week-end (assez chargé pour ma part). 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Pas d'inquiétude, j'enfile mon masque


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Boire de l'alcool on n'est alcoolique
Buvez du rhum, soyez romantique


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juin 2020)

Cet endroit où on pouvait découvrir des boissons inconnues est entrain de virer à l'affichage digne des éructations de fin de soirée.
PPF mon rhum agricole préféré, c'est le Damoiseau de Guadeloupe...


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cet endroit où on pouvait découvrir des boissons inconnues est entrain de virer à l'affichage digne des éructations de fin de soirée.
> PPF mon rhum agricole préféré, c'est le Damoiseau de Guadeloupe...


Les grands esprits se rencontrent, c'est celui que je viens d'acheter, pour voir, enfin boire. L'ambré.
Bien, mais je préfère le Bologne - Guadeloupe aussi, conseillé par le gribouilleur. Hélas le jour où je suis allé au refueling j'ai pu me rendre compte qu'il avait été déreferencé chez mon marchand habituel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Rhum ambré est plus parfumé


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Rhum ambré est plus parfumé


Ben justement, je trouve le Bologne blanc 55° plus fruité et plus goutu que le Damoiseau ambré. Question d'habitude peut-être, encore que je ne sois pas un gros buveur : Le litre de Bologne a bien duré 8 ou 10 ans !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Le litre de Bologne a bien duré 8 ou 10 ans !


Scandaleux !
Un voileux ne laisse pas vieillir le rhum agricole !


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Scandaleux !
> Un voileux ne laisse pas vieillir le rhum agricole !


Voileux, oui, soiffard, non  

Les bonnes choses se dégustent mon ami.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Le rhum agricole mayaaya


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Le Bologne n’est que pour des petits joueurs un bon ambré 15ans d’âge


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Le Bologne n’est que pour des petits joueurs un bon ambré 15ans d’âge


Pourquoi préférer le Bologne serait 'petit joueur' ?
Chacun ses gouts, Nelly. D'autant qu'il existe des Bologne ambrés et vieux


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Juin 2020)

J'ai un peu de mal avec le rhum, rien ne vaut une bonne vodka je trouve


----------



## Madalvée (18 Juin 2020)

Je n'aime pas le rhum non plus, par contre une bonne mirabelle c'est impeccable.


----------



## FalloutXtreme (18 Juin 2020)

Effectivement, en digestif, tout comme un armagnac c'est parfait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Je viens de me prendre un verre de framboises coupé au champagne (histoire de préparer mon estomac pour samedi) hum !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Armagnac cointreau same same not


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Bloodymary aussi en début de soirée waouh


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Armagnac cointreau same same not



L'Armagnac est une eau de vie et le Cointreau est une liqueur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Human ne veux tu pas m’oublier un peu s’il te plaît ?


----------



## Lio70 (18 Juin 2020)

Nelly, voyons, tu es inoubliable, surtout si tu sens déjà le week-end approcher le jeudi à 17h.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Human ne veux tu pas m’oublier un peu s’il te plaît ?



Quelle élégance ! 



Je te répondais comme l'aurait fait n'importe quel autre posteur.
Er je m'adressais à toi comme je l'aurais fait avec n'importe quel autre posteur.

 Mais ce que Femme Veut, dit-on, Dieu le Veut. 

Sois désormais la bienvenue dans ma liste d'utilisateurs ignorés. 
Tu n'y seras dérangée par personne ; tu y seras la seule. 

Et puisque nous en sommes là, je te laisse imaginer le sort de ton résumé, sur lequel j'avais eu la bêtise de passer déjà de nombreuses heures. 
Tant pis. 
Je tâcherai de mieux occuper mon temps désormais. 

Dire que je trouve ton attitude décevante est un doux euphémisme...


----------



## Lio70 (18 Juin 2020)

En bon liégeois, rien de tel qu'un bon pékèt à la framboise.

http://www.maisondupeket.be/shop/en/pekets-fruites/13-peket-genievre-framboise.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Je suis décevante dans tout ce que j’entreprends. Tes propos ne sont guère innovants. Je te souhaite une bonne continuation dans ta vie qui ressemble plus à la normalité que la mienne. Une vie de PMR ne sera, hélas, JAMAIS comprise


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Ce message était adressé à l’intéressée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

Sur ceux batterie pff so see U soon Lio70 and others


----------



## patlek (18 Juin 2020)

Moi, j' aime bien le rhum blanc, en ti punch par exemple


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je n'aime pas le rhum non plus, par contre une bonne mirabelle c'est impeccable.


Et un bon cognac ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je viens de me prendre un verre de framboises coupé au champagne (histoire de préparer mon estomac pour samedi) hum !!


Il faudrait que je goute un jour , mais je préfère un bon verre de fruits pressés pleins de vitamines


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, j' aime bien le rhum blanc, en ti punch par exemple


Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette expression de bar à cocktail ?
On dit pas Ti'punch, on dit Pétard (en Guadeloupe du moins).


Jura39 a dit:


> Et un bon cognac ?


Cognac, Armagnac, Mirabelle, que des alcool capiteux qui rendent alcolo si on exagère.
Seul le rhum agricole peut rendre fou (et incontinent).


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Seul le rhum agricole peut rendre fou (et incontinent).


Ah? Faudra que j'essaye.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

L'alcool est a consommer avec modération , le mieux étant de ne pas en boire


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'alcool est a consommer avec modération , le mieux étant de ne pas en boire


Tu rigoles, déjà que j'ai cessé de fumer il y a 20 ans, manquerait plus que j'arrête la picole...
Ne pas prendre sa voiture est la sage décision !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu rigoles, déjà que j'ai cessé de fumer il y a 20 ans, manquerait plus que j'arrête la picole...
> Ne pas prendre sa voiture est la sage décision !


J'ai jamais fumer de ma vie , le sport te rappel a l'ordre si tu bois une goutte d'alcool 
C'est quoi le rapport avec la voiture ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Je voudrais bien un Thé citron , réglisse  ce matin


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

@*Lio70*
Champagne ce soir pour arroser ?


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Juin 2020)

Je pense qu'il voulait dire que dans tous les cas, si de l'alcool a été consommé, on ne prend pas la voiture


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Je pense qu'il voulait dire que dans tous les cas, si de l'alcool a été consommé, on ne prend pas la voiture


C'est logique et mème obligatoire


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Juin 2020)

Tout à fait, mais parfois ça fait pas de mal de le rappeler à certains quand tu vois comment ils conduisent ...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Tout à fait, mais parfois ça fait pas de mal de le rappeler à certains quand tu vois comment ils conduisent ...


Pas de volant avec de l'alcool , c'est pourtant simple .


----------



## FalloutXtreme (19 Juin 2020)

Je suis d'accord avec toi ! Mais tout le monde ne l'a pas compris ...


----------



## subsole (19 Juin 2020)

Ouaiiii !!! 
Boire ou conduire, il faut rentrer ....


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*Lio70*
> Champagne ce soir pour arroser ?


Vu que ma femme travaille tard aujourd'hui, le bon repas et le champagne sont reportés à demain.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cet endroit où on pouvait découvrir des boissons inconnues est entrain de virer à l'affichage digne des éructations de fin de soirée.


Etant H24 assise j'ai des remontées acides XD PTDR

Avant j'étais SAM qui ramené tous le monde. Depuis 14ans faut bien que je me rattrape !

Rhum, cette eau-de-vie, originaire des Amériques, et liée à la culture créole.
Provenient d’une grande variété de terroirs, consommé blanc ou vieilli en fût.
Il peut être bu pur, avec juste un peu de citron et de sucre, arrangé ou en cocktail.
Avis aux amateurs et aux curieux : en avant sur la route du rhum !

Le rhum blanc : un rhum jeune qui se boit sec ou en cocktail. Exemple : Le Trois Rivières 50°
Le rhum ambré : il est vieilli d’un an à 1 an et demi en fût de chêne (ce qui lui donne sa couleur). Exemple : Le Trois Rivières Ambré
Le vieux rhum : celui-ci est vieilli dans un ou plusieurs fûts pendant 3 ans minimum et se prête parfaitement à la dégustation.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Vu que ma femme travaille tard aujourd'hui, le bon repas et le champagne sont reportés à demain.


Cool , profite en bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cool , profite en bien


Que sa femme soit pas là


----------



## patlek (19 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette expression de bar à cocktail ?
> On dit pas Ti'punch, on dit Pétard (en Guadeloupe du moins).











						Ti-punch — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				




Chez moi, le pétard, c' est autre chose...


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Que sa femme soit pas là


Mais noooon, faut pas penser mal Nelly.
Profiter bien, c'est demain ou nous aurons mieux le temps ensemble pour ce bon gueuleton au champagne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Profiter bien, c'est demain ou nous aurons mieux le temps ensemble pour ce bon gueuleton au champagne.


C'est prévu pour demain, moi aussi. 
L'annif du bof, la fête des pères, le champagne va couler à flot et le vin rouge.

Réserve 2015, cuvée du domaine de Nalys.
L’un des rares domaines comportant les 13 cépages de l’appellation ; l’assemblage comporte les huit cépages rouges de l’AOC avec Grenache (55%), Syrah (18%) et 27% répartis entres les autres cépages : Mourvèdre, Vaccarère, Counoise, Cinsault, Terret Noir et Muscardin.

Flan de courgettes puis gigot d'agneau (un agneau que papa va chercher, tous les ans, chez le beau-papa, du mari à la soeur de Maman, à Rosan) assortie d'un Mac and Cheese.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> gigot d'agneau


Impossible ou je suis de trouver de l'agneau décent. Profite-bien de l'occasion demain!


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> C'est prévu pour demain, moi aussi.


Demain pour moi , c'est pâtes accompagnées d’une viande blanche avec quelques légumes cuits et une compote sans sucre + de l'eau


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

C'est déjà l'heure de l'apéro ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

Bah oui c’est permis c’est vendredi hihi


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Profite bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bah oui c’est permis c’est vendredi hihi



Whaaaaaat ! Saturday. Yeah ! Good evening in view and you ?


----------



## FalloutXtreme (20 Juin 2020)

Invité par des amis ce soir pour une soirée cool autour de quelques verres !
Ca tombe bien car avec les voisins insupportables que j'ai, je n'aurai pas tenu la soirée ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Impossible ou je suis de trouver de l'agneau décent. Profite-bien de l'occasion demain!



 

Il sont donc indécents à Cracovie ? 

Ils se promènent à poil en ayant mauvaise à laine ?


----------



## Lio70 (20 Juin 2020)

@Time Capsule
Excellent


----------



## Lio70 (20 Juin 2020)

Nous boirions bien quelque chose de rafraichissant.


----------



## Madalvée (21 Juin 2020)

Enfin un temps à s'ouvrir une bouteille de rosé… Avant la pluie de demain. Et le mégabarbecue du reste de la semaine si la canicule se confirme.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)

C'est l'heure pour un bon café


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juin 2020)

La Veuve Cliquot n'est pas mon préféré (trop d'assemblages). J'opte pour du Jean Maire et, en avion du Tattinger offert à ma descente par un Stewart.

Un grand crème ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La Veuve Cliquot n'est pas mon préféré (trop d'assemblages). J'opte pour du Jean Maire et, en avion du Tattinger offert à ma descente par un Stewart.
> 
> Un grand crème ?


Un petit noir sans sucre , je préfère


----------



## Madalvée (22 Juin 2020)

Ce sera du cidre pendant le keynote de ce soir.


----------



## Lio70 (22 Juin 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ce sera du cidre pendant le keynote de ce soir.


Ah oui, c'est vrai, c'est ce soir. J'avais oublié. 
Dans l'immédiat, un grand crème avec Nelly et puis au boulot !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un petit noir sans sucre , je préfère



Envoyé avec toute mon affection


Lio70 a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est vrai, c'est ce soir. J'avais oublié.



Ce soir ?


Lio70 a dit:


> Dans l'immédiat, un grand crème avec Nelly et puis au boulot !



Envoyé aussi, avec toute mon affection

Vous êtes au Work since today ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)

Oui au bureau aujourd'hui


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Juin 2020)

Un petit thé pour tenir l'après midi tranquille.

Et je passe commande pour un truc qui me réveillera lors du W-machin-chose de ce soir 
Tu dois sans doute avoir quelque chose à me conseiller


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juin 2020)

BOLÉRO®
					






					www.mariagefreres.com
				




Le thé !
Je carbure à ça et au Marco Polo


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)

Un bonne bière sans alcool sur la terrasse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juin 2020)

Bloodymary du lundi


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2020)

Je veux bien un grand café noir sans sucre 
la journée risque d'être fatigante


----------



## Lio70 (23 Juin 2020)

Café noir trop acide pour l'estomac, donc thé vert dorénavant.


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Café noir trop acide pour l'estomac, donc thé vert dorénavant.


Si tu aimes les thés parfumés et si c'est achetable en Pologne, personnellement j'ai un gros faible pour le 'thé sur le Nil' et le 'Sweet Shangaï' de chez Mariage.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2020)

Je prendrais bien un jus d'orange pressé sur la terrasse  , avant de vraiment commencer mon boulot


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Juin 2020)

Bonne idée : un jus d'orange avec une. petite viennoiserie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juin 2020)

Eh ! les gars, le temps que j'arrive sur la toile, le jus d'orange ne sera plus frais. 
Là j'y suis, je vous propose un jus de canne berge que vous pourrais accompagner ce midi d'une "Poutine" (cubes de patates sautées sur des boules de fromage fondu, le tout baignant dans un jus de viande). 
Guten Appetite...Have a good day !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2020)

Ce midi , c'est  rösti avec un Perrier en terrasse pas loin de mon bureau


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Juin 2020)

Moi je vais sans doute aller chercher des fruits frais pour ce midi et peut-être une glace au passage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juin 2020)

ce midi j'ai fait pareil que @Jura39 ! rösti et salade avec quelques rondelles de radis, de concombre, quartiers de tomates


----------



## Lio70 (24 Juin 2020)

Ici c'est chili con carne fait maison.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juin 2020)

On me dit la pomme est pourri de l’intérieur la sienne ok mais pas mon Mac Xd


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)

Un grand café noir , 
je suis d'enterrement aujourd'hui


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)

Hé les Gars c'est vendredi 17h, Apppppppéééééroooooo !

Me languis ce soir, qui dit vendredi dit tout est permis, restau YEAH. 
J'ai découvert un rouge du Domaine Solence le Cippus ou le Cep en latin. La tradition, le terroir, le savoir-foire vigneron.
Et mardi j'ai goûté à son petit frère, les 3 pères XD :
*Identité*
AOP Ventoux – Rouge
*Cépage*
Grenache & Syrah
*Dégustation*
Robe carmin brillante. Bouquet riche et complexe alliant fruits rouges, cassis, aux épices poivrés. Bouche suave, bâtie sur des tannins délicats, se distingue par sa rondeur. Pour le plaisir de l’amateur comme de l’oenophile.
*Accords*
Idéal pour les plats Provençaux, viandes rouges et blanches, grillées ou en sauce. Vin consensuel, s’adapte aux plats simples comme aux complexes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juin 2020)

Menu dégustation mets et vin


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2020)

Je prendrais bien un Perrier avant d'aller a la plage faire trempette


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> d'aller a la plage faire trempette


T'as une plage pas loin, cool !


----------



## Lio70 (27 Juin 2020)

A la plage? Ou es-tu ? Bon bain de soleil en tout cas...

Ce matin, cocktail santé : milkshake à la fraise fait maison (mais avec du kefir à la place du lait). Et assiette nordique légère vers 15h : composée de toasts au saumon et "philadelphia" avec aneth et oignon finement hachés et quelques gouttes de citron, truite fumée, petite salade. Désolé, pas de photo.

Il y a un mois, j'ai essayé de faire des suhis et makis pour la première fois de ma vie. La façon n'était certes pas maitrisée, mais c'était suffisamment convaincant et tout le monde à bien aimé. Omelette japonaise pas idéale mais bonne quand même, avec juste ce qu'il faut de sucre. Pas trouvé de wasabi donc moutarde de Dijon à la place , pour mélanger à la sauce de soja. Le gingembre en saumure était bon mais un peu sec, pas trouvé de meilleure marque...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> A la plage? Ou es-tu ? Bon bain de soleil en tout cas...



oui à la plage au lac de Chalain
Il fait plus de 35 Degrés aujourd’hui


----------



## Lio70 (27 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Menu dégustation mets et vin


Je vois trois verres mais pas de mets. Pour le vin, je sais qu'on peut compter sur toi, mais quand les verres remplacent les mets, pas bien ! Faut manger aussi de temps en temps...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Faut manger aussi de temps en temps...


Sorry no pictures, les mets n'étaient pas encore arrivé (5 services en plus) j'ai bouffé comme une ogre t'inquiète. Me fallait éponger !

En plus, derrière moi, une groniasse...(qui m'a fait un sale coup en 2013) est arrivée, après


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juin 2020)

Carpaccio de bar puis foie gras poilé puis pièce de bœuf Plateau fromage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juin 2020)

Pourquoi on dit d’un homme c’est un dragueur et d’une femme que c’est une allumeuse ? 
C’est pas parce qu’on est femme qu’on ne peut pas croquer la vie


----------



## Lio70 (27 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pourquoi on dit d’un homme c’est un dragueur et d’une femme que c’est une allumeuse ?



C'est entièrement ta faute! Tu écris des trucs comme ça :



WheelNelly a dit:


> Carpaccio de bar puis foie gras poilé puis pièce de bœuf Plateau fromage



Et puis tu t'étonnes de recevoir des



			
				Lio a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, tu m'...



TimeCapsule, pas taper !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> T'as une plage pas loin, cool !


Il y a beaucoup de lacs dans le Jura pour la baignade  









						Lac Jura, Baignade et plages Lacs du Jura - Jura Tourisme
					

Dans le Jura, la fonte des glaciers a donné naissance, il y a plus de 10 000 ans, à de nombreuses cuvettes que les eaux de fontes et les sources ont transformées en autant de lacs. Très prisés pour la baignade comme à Chalain ou à Clairvaux-les-Lacs.




					www.jura-tourism.com


----------



## Lio70 (27 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a beaucoup de lacs dans le Jura pour la baignade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est bon à savoir. Je vois bien une petite AES drainant une clique internationale...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> C'est bon à savoir.


Le jura, ses plages, ses montages, sa campagne… la vie au grand air… 




Lio70 a dit:


> Je vois bien une petite AES drainant une clique internationale...


Où comment mélanger tourisme et amour de la pomme 
(écrire _le tourisme pommé_ me semblait un poil hermétique )


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le jura, ses plages, ses montages, sa campagne… la vie au grand air…


C'est très bien résumé, ne pas oublier le bon vin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juin 2020)

Le vin se bonifie avec le temps et moi, c'est le vin qui me bonifie Ahah !

En matière de vin, je suis amatrice facile, je me contente toujours du meilleur.

«Un type qui ne boit pas de vin ne connaîtra jamais le bonheur. 
De quoi ont peur ceux qui ne boivent pas ? 
De perdre leur lucidité, pardi ! 
Finalement, ils sentent que leur lucidité est fragile. Ils sont pleins de complexes. Ils se croient heureux, mais, au fond, ils ne le sont pas. » 
Claude Chabrol

Le thé peut parfaitement remplacer le vin au petit-déjeuner. 

« Il faut boire jusqu'à l'ivresse sa jeunesse, car tous les instants de nos vingt ans nous sont comptés. Et jamais plus le temps perdu ne nous fait face. » Charles Aznavour

«  Il y a une vieille légende à propos d'un saint qui devait choisir un des sept péchés capitaux; il choisit celui qui lui parut le moins grave, l'ivrognerie, et avec celui-là il commit les six autres péchés. »  
Hans Christian Andersen


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> C'est entièrement ta faute!



Je n'ai pas choisi où je vis !! PTDR


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> C'est bon à savoir. Je vois bien une petite AES drainant une clique internationale...


En plus , si tu travail en Suisse,le salaire est correct 
prévois  6000 € 3000 pour un ouvrier
et plus de 13000 Francs  Suisses pour un cadre
C'est bien le Jura


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> En plus , si tu travail en Suisse,le salaire est correct
> prévois  6000 € pour un ouvrier
> et plus de 13000 Francs  Suisses pour un cadre
> C'est bien le Jura


Put... Purée ! 
Ah oui, c'est pas mal. Pas mal du tout.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Put... Purée !
> Ah oui, c'est pas mal. Pas mal du tout.


C'est les salaires en Suisse


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2020)

Un café sans sucre pour bien attaquer la journée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juin 2020)

Et un café pour Dormeur, un !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Juin 2020)

Un petit thé pour rester en forme, s'il vous plait chère demoiselle


----------



## Sly54 (29 Juin 2020)

Ce matin, j'aurais bien eu besoin de deux cafés courts bien serrés.
Mais je me suis contenté de mes thés verts à la menthe…


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Et un café pour Dormeur, un !


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais je me suis contenté de mes thés verts à la menthe…



Je tourné au thé noir jusqu'à que je reçoive ma new commande de thé "mentha piperita" (menthe poivrée). Chez moi on est sous 35° il faut bien boire ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce matin, j'aurais bien eu besoin de deux cafés courts bien serrés.



one ristretto Sir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Juin 2020)

Un petit Rooibos s’il vous plaît


----------



## Sly54 (29 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Chez moi on est sous 35° il faut bien boire ça !


35°, quelle horreur !




WheelNelly a dit:


> one ristretto Sir ?


Two


----------



## Lio70 (29 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Si tu aimes les thés parfumés et si c'est achetable en Pologne, personnellement j'ai un gros faible pour le 'thé sur le Nil' et le 'Sweet Shangaï' de chez Mariage.


Je vérifierai si la boutique qui vend des thés à Cracovie est toujours ouverte. En Belgique, j'achetais du thé en vrac chez une spécialiste chez qui j'ai toujours eu l'embarras du choix. Elle faisait respirer les boites au client... hmmm . Je prenais du vert Sencha du Japon, du vert aux fleurs de jasmin et parfois du noir à la cannelle. J'essayerai ceux que tu me recommandes si je les trouve.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Un petit Rooibos s’il vous plaît



No problem, quel parfum : j'ai avec des morceaux de cannelle, d'orange, des bouts poivre noir, de gingembre, quelques cloux de girofle, cardamome et citronnelle



Sly54 a dit:


> 35°, quelle horreur !



M'en parle pas ! mon mollet gauche, ma cheville précisément, quadruple de volume. Obligé de taper mon talon au sol bouh !
Et je transpire dans ma nuque, à cause de mes cheveux, et.........
Ils frisent. Alors que jeudi j'étais CHEZ le coiffeur (la vache AU taureau)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Juin 2020)

Je vais tester cardamome, merci


----------



## Neyres (29 Juin 2020)

Un Long Island Iced Tea ... please


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Et je transpire dans ma nuque, à cause de mes cheveux, et.........Ils frisent. Alors que jeudi j'étais CHEZ le coiffeur (la vache AU taureau)



Ça te va à ravir !
Félicitations à ton coiffeur


----------



## Lio70 (29 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je vais tester cardamome, merci


Jamais gouté dans le thé, par contre j'en mets une graine dans mon potage carotte-potimarron.



WheelNelly a dit:


> No problem, quel parfum : j'ai avec des morceaux de cannelle, d'orange, des bouts poivre noir, de gingembre, quelques cloux de girofle, cardamome et citronnelle


C'est tout ce que j'aime l'hiver dans un bon thé bien chaud en rentrant de promenade dans la neige. Tranches de gingembre, orange et citron frais. Et le vin chaud, à la cannelle et clou de girofle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> cardamome





Neyres a dit:


> Un Long Island Iced Tea



Envoyé avec les compliments de la patronne


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ça te va à ravir !



Qui frisottis partout !


----------



## Neyres (29 Juin 2020)

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juin 2020)

Best Regards, Sir


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)

Alors ce matin , un grand café noir sans sucre et sans lait 

Bonne journée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juin 2020)

A long coffee to Dormeur to wake-up ! best regards


----------



## Lio70 (30 Juin 2020)

lio vous salue des thermes de Chochołów ou le soleil est au rendez-vous. Ce sera piscine exterieure, piscine interieure, jaccuzzi, sauna sel, sauna menthol.

Au resto des thermes, ce sera une truite au four, a la moutarde et au miel, avec pomme au four et crudites.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2020)

Un grand café noir et un chauffeur 
pas envie de conduire ce matin et , je dois partir a Milan


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un grand café noir et un chauffeur


Qui va piano va sano, qui va sano va lentano !
Coffee will be better to Milan !

Week End busy busy 4 me. 
Entre Vendredi où ma cadette fait 30ans et, samedi mais à 12h (ma jambe gauche aie) : 
Apéro dinatoire avec les pot'âgés de mes parents, pour dite Aurevoir à l'une, elle est mutée en Nouvelle Calédonie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

C’est le Weeeeeek Ennnnnd [emoji23][emoji485][emoji520]


----------



## patlek (2 Juillet 2020)

erreur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

patlek a dit:


> erreur


pourquoi ?


----------



## patlek (2 Juillet 2020)

Erreur...

De 1; on est Jeudi. Le week-end commence le Vendredi (soir)

De 2; C' est pour essayer de remettre le meme merdier maintenant mythique=




__





						Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.5].
					

Un Japonais de 45 ans premier diplômé au monde en ninja




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

patlek a dit:


> De 1; on est Jeudi. Le week-end commence le Vendredi (soir)



Pour vous, peut-être. 
Jeudi signifie pour moi plus de tierce personne dans mon dos (et là je suis polie) les après-midis (mardis et jeudis).



patlek a dit:


> De 2; C' est pour essayer de remettre le meme merdier maintenant mythique=
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand au merdier, j'avoue ne pas suivre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juillet 2020)

Un poste puis un deuxième après l'indiquant comme erreur (donc à supprimer). Le premier a ensuite été supprimé mais pas le deuxième. Donc ce deuxième poste semblait indiquer un problème avec un autre plus ancien alors que ce n'était pas le cas.

C'est donc parti en sucette parce qu'on n'a rien compris 

Sinon, je connais une personne de ma famille qui se croit vendredi. Pour m'amuser, je ne lui ai pas signalé l'erreur dans son sms. J'attends des nouvelles de sa part demain


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

Un jus d’ananas bien frais qui en veut ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juillet 2020)

Need, c'est trop bon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juillet 2020)

If U want


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2020)

Un verre de gingembre frais aves un citron pressé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Juillet 2020)

10h, c'est la pause café


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2020)

Enfin en week end , je prendrais bien un café


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> gingembre frais


Sorry, Gingembre have just in form of tea. Week end j'oublie tout, j'n'veux rien faire du tout.
Coffee, ok my pleasure !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juillet 2020)

Dans 2h crêperie avec la cadette, ses beaux-parents et son cher et tendre. Euh ! Ah oui, mes parents aussi.
Verdict : A t-elle joué le jeu, proposé à 12h ? 
Lorsque je lui ai remis son cadeau (à savoir : une sucette). 
Elle devait, comme les petits, l'épingler à son chemisier au travail et faire une photo avec son Boss. 
Pas n'importe qu'elle tétine, au bout de celle-ci, une bite (à tremper dans la semence, avant de la glup's !) 
Si elle réussi ce challenge, elle ira voir...


----------



## Lio70 (4 Juillet 2020)

Aujourd'hui pas d'alcool car 1200km de route pour rendre visite à mes parents octogénaires qui ont survécu au coronamachin comme à tout le reste.

Ce que je me sers au petit-déjeûner : un solide English breakfast. Et bonne journée à toutt'zéatousss.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui pas d'alcool car 1200km de route pour rendre visite à mes parents octogénaires qui ont survécu au coronamachin comme à tout le reste.
> 
> Ce que je me sers au petit-déjeûner : un solide English breakfast. Et bonne journée à toutt'zéatousss.



Bonne route Lio !  
Et bonjour à tes parents !


----------



## Lio70 (4 Juillet 2020)

Merci TheBig. La liomobile va rouler doucement, pas de risques inutiles. Le temps est beau ici et il n'y aura pas trop de trafic, c'est déjà ça!


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui pas d'alcool car 1200km de route pour rendre visite à mes parents octogénaires qui ont survécu au coronamachin comme à tout le reste.
> 
> Ce que je me sers au petit-déjeûner : un solide English breakfast. Et bonne journée à toutt'zéatousss.


Bonne route et attention aux radars


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juillet 2020)

Bonne route 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tu m’excuse mais je pourrais pas


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

@*WheelNelly 




*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juillet 2020)

blanche neige dominatrice, ajoute-y sa baguette !
J'ai étais a peu près sage hier j'ai tourné au jus de pomme jusqu'à 14h, ensuite il ont fait un camembert à la plancha, accompagné d'un bordeaux 2014 mamamia !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Si elle réussi ce challenge, elle ira voir...


Mickey Mouse !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2020)

Un thé blanc avec du Gingemdre  si vous avez


----------



## East_ (8 Juillet 2020)

Pour ma part je veux bien un spritz mais pas n'importe le quel attention avec: gin, crème de framboise, jus de citron et mousseux italien (l'eau pétillante c'est pour les petits joueurs ) et une assiette de jambon de Parme avec huile de truffe noir. 

Vous avez ça en stock ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2020)

East_ a dit:


> Vous avez ça en stock ?


Et tout ça à 09h00 du matin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et tout ça à 09h00 du matin ?


A 9h je suis fermée hihi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juillet 2020)

Il a passé commande pour l'apéro de 12h  
Pour moi, le petit cocktail sans alcool du jour, merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juillet 2020)

Sans alcool la fête est plus folle, parait-il ? 

J'aurais du jus de Goyave et feuilles de menthe, avec un filet de sirop de fraise, accompagné de boulettes de chèvre frais faisant trempette dans l'huile d'olives ?
Puis ce 12h Carpaccio de Noix de st Jacques et sa soupe froide de petits pois


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juillet 2020)

Trop bon, je suis certain qu'on va se régaler


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juillet 2020)

Pleure pas @East_  il est l'heure du Mojito ! ahah


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pleure pas @East_  il est l'heure du Mojito ! ahah


Sans alcool ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juillet 2020)

Si tu veux


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Si tu veux


Alors Ok


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2020)

Un petit thé citron avant que je parte au boulot


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Juillet 2020)

C'est fermé, repassez plus tard


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2020)

C'est ré-ouvert ?

Pour moi ce sera donc :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)

@TimeCapsule m'a bien cerné. C'est l'heure,
Jeudi, 16h30, je suis en W-E. 
Yeah ! alors c'est parti et sous 37° à l'ombre. "Macarelle"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Juillet 2020)

Un petit verre de cidre brut, svp


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)

La maison vous propose du Cidre de Bretagne, Brut, généreux et structuré. Il se caractérise par son goût puissant, sa pointe tannique mêlée à une touche d'amertume et très rafraîchissante en fin de bouche, grâce à un pommage constitué de pommes douces, douces amères et amères, avec très peu de pommes acidulées.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> La maison vous propose du Cidre de Bretagne, Brut, généreux et structuré. Il se caractérise par son goût puissant, sa pointe tannique mêlée à une touche d'amertume et très rafraîchissante en fin de bouche, grâce à un pommage constitué de pommes douces, douces amères et amères, avec très peu de pommes acidulées.


Ca me va bien, surtout par cette chaleur !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)

@Sly54 sans vouloir vous offenser , je pense que chez vous la chaleur permet une bonne bolée bien fraîche, elle sera appréciable.
Cette chaleur n'est pas la même, de partout en France.
Ici, on recule l'heure de l'apéro, tous les jours, un peu plus Pauvre de moi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)

Et ça vous fait dérider ? 
Bouh ! 
De colère  je m'en vais wheelgué (rouler) vers un cubi de rosé
Na !


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> De colère  je m'en vais wheelgué (rouler) vers un cubi de rosé


Moi au moins je ris sobrement. J'en connais une qui va bientôt rire moins sobrement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)

Oh la cadette nous rend visite avec sa voiture neuve. Champagne [emoji898]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)

Ce soir je fais croissant jambon comme @aCLR hihi


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Ce soir je fais croissant jambon comme @aCLR hihi


Miam ! Avec des tomates pelées, quel délice !
Et un petit Lambrusco bien frais


----------



## East_ (10 Juillet 2020)

Alors j'ai vu que ça parlait de mojito par ici alors je me permet de vous donnez la recette de l'ancien restaurant ou je travaillais au bar avant (je l'ai quitter depuis assez longtemps pour que ce ne soit plus de la divulgation concurrente au restaurant  ) et honnêtement je n'apprécie que cette recette 

Il faut 1 jours avant:
Presser des limes pour en extraire le maximum de jus, ensuite on rajoute du sucre de canne dans le jus que l'ont a obtenus et ensuite on rajoute les branches de menthe dans le tout. 
On mélange bien et on laisse mariner dans le frigo une journée minimum. 

Le jours J:
On coupe 2 rondelles de limes que on coupe ensuite en 4.
On verse les quartiers de lime dans le verre et on rajoute 2 cuillères de sucre de canne. 
On verse la préparation de jus de lime (sans les branches de menthe) jusque a hauteur des quartiers de lime. 
On écrase bien avec un pilons. 
Incorporer énormément d'amour. 
On ajoute les feuilles de menthe (6-7 par personnes +-)
Si on veut le faire avec alcool on ajoute le rhum brun à ce moment là. 
Si on veut ajouter un sirop ou des fruits (fraises fraiches, sirop pastèque, melon, ...) c'est aussi à ce moment là. 
On ajoute la glace pillée à hauteur du verre. 
On complète avec du Sprite OU avec du canada dry (le côté gingembre ajoute quelque chose en plus) mais éviter l'eau pétillante sinon c'est plus fade (mais moins sucré je l'admet). 
On mélange bien dans le fond avec une cuillère (le sucre de canne ne doit plus être visible dans le fond). 
Enfin, on peut profiter de la boisson ! 

(la suivante si vous voulez c'est la Margarita)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juillet 2020)

@thebiglebowsky qu'est-ce que je vous sert ? une Chouffe ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2020)

Je veux bien un truc pour calmer mes nerfs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juillet 2020)

J'ai ça d'écrit : En l'absence de moderateur cet été, la Terrasse repasse en modération a priori, avec un délai variable. Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer, les modes sont vacances ?

@Jura39 t'es énervé je te prépare une infusion Dream Tea


----------



## East_ (12 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour, vous que nous sommes presque à l'heure de l'apéro je vous propose aujourd'hui une Margarita maison ainsi que ses variantes !

Mettez votre plus belle musique latino c'est partit 


Margarita classique

Ici on est sur une préparation très facile à faire et qui en plus ne prends que très peut de temps.
Je vais parler en dose ici mais en gros une dose est égale à 3,5 cl et il s'agit d'une recette pour faire de la Margarita pour plusieurs personnes ici parce que après tout un cocktail c'est plus festifs à plusieurs et surtout vous aurez assez pour essayer les variantes 

Il vous faudra:

8 doses de tequilla
3 dose de triple sec
1 dose de cointreau (on peut mettre une dose de cointreau en plus et une de triple sec en moins si vous souhaitez un peut plus d'amertume)
4-6 dose de lime pressé (ça dépend si vous voulez avec quelque chose de plus citronnée et traitre  ou alors quelque chose d'un peut plus fort)

Le recette est simple: Vous mettez le tout dans un récipient et vous mélangez bien, FIN ! (quand je vous dis que c'est tout simple)

Quand vous la servez dans le verre mettez bien la dose de glaçons, il s'agit d'une préparation qui ce boit très fraiche !

Le givrage du verre

Ici il y a 2 écoles et les 2 marchent très bien:

- Vous versez dans une coupelle du jus de citron, vous y insérez le bordes du verre dedans et ensuite vous le mettez dans une coupelle de sel fin.

- Si vous souhaitez être plus économe sur le jus de citron alors dans ce cas-ci vous coupez simplement le citron en 2 et vous frottez le demis citrons sur le bord du verre et ensuite vous insérez délicatement le bords dans la coupelles de sel fin.

Dans tous les cas surtout bien enlevez l'excédent de sel sinon ça ce mélangera directement dans la préparation et le gouts sera moins plaisant.

Variante avec un sirop

Vous versez le sirop que vous souhaitez dans le fond du verre (une dose est suffisante en général) et ensuite vous mettez les glaçons et puis la margarita
Attention si vous mettez un sirop ne faites pas de givrage au sel mais dans ce cas ci au sucre de canne sinon ça sera pas bon du tout.

Maragita frozen

Si vous voulez quelque chose de vraiment frais alors ici il vous faudra vous munir d'un Blender qui peut écraser des glaçons.

En terme de dose je vous recommande de mettre une belle poignée de glaçons dans le Blender et ensuite de remplir de Margarita jusque hauteur des glaçons pour avoir un bon compromis entre liquide et solide.

Recommandation personnelle

Je vous recommande très chaudement d'essaye la Margarita fraise-banane !

Dans un blender, vous mettez une poignée de glaçons ensuite une petite louche (ou 2/3 cuillères à soupe) de fraises fraiches légèrement écrasées pour avoir du jus, on remplis à hauteur glaçons de Margarita.
On passe au blender
Ensuite dans le verre (givré au sucre bien sur ) on ajoute d'abord la liqueur de banane (la liqueur jaune est la meilleur mais plus difficile à trouver dans le commerce, mais si vous en trouvez de la marque Bols foncez dessus. Sinon du pisang marche bien mais attention la préparation sera plus sucrée alors) et ensuite vous versez la préparation du Blender par dessus.

Mention honnorable

Ici je vais vous parlez des Margarita qui marchait le mieux la ou je travaillais:

Margarita avec sirop de pastèque (avec simplement glaçons)
Margarita avec liqueur de curaçao bleue OU cointreau si non trouvable dans le commerce
(avec simplement glaçons)
Margarita avec sirop de pêche (avec simplement glaçons)


Voilà vous avez tout en mains pour faire une belle soirée 


*Bien sur l'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, ne prenez jamais la route après avoir bu et si vous êtes mineur je vous rappelle que vous devez être en présence d'un adulte responsable qui accepte de vous prendre sous son ails.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @Jura39 t'es énervé je te prépare une infusion Dream Tea


Oui demain boulot


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

@East_ 
Verdict bientôt ou demain, j'ai donné ta recette à Maman qui va me la préparer, j'espère que sa rafraîchit bien !
Encore trop chaud pour l'apéro, là, vais m'en griller une à l'ombre de Ma terrasse. 
Celle de mes vieux est trop au Soleil, à mon goût.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

C’était TROP TROP FRAIS maintenant bloodymary


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

After hihi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

Mes cocktails de prédilection le Cosmo m’imagine à NYC et le sex on the beach là MIAMI [emoji8][emoji108]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

Fuis-moi je te suis 
Suis moi je te fuis ou pas [emoji13]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)

La pression ici, ON LA BOIT !


----------



## East_ (15 Juillet 2020)

Je suis ravis que ça t'ai plus héhé  j'ai d'autre recette dans mon carnet je peux toujours en partager 2/3 .
Si tu veux tous savoir je suis allez a Miami il y a quelque année et en faite c'est très hispanique comme ville donc les cocktails de prédilection était plus la Margarita, mojito ou encore le cuba libre.


----------



## Lio70 (15 Juillet 2020)

Chez mon père, on n'est pas trop alcool. Il se désaltère à la bière sans alcool et l'apéro se limite à un Cynar, et uniquement quand il reçoit. Le vin, c'est une bouteille de temps en temps, à ma demande, et j'utilise la moitié pour la cuisine. Hier soir, j'en avais un peu marre de la sobriété et j'ai essayé un Crodino blond avec du Cynar. C'est pas mauvais.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juillet 2020)

East_ a dit:


> c'est très hispanique comme ville


Carrément. J'avais pris mes habitudes d'aller au Balans, bar face à l'Apple Store, j'ai y commencé par une téquila Sunrise et dès l'happy hour je m'y rendait c'était Samuel Adams pour papa, puis j'intervertisse entre téquila et sex on the Beach les serveuses sont devenues mes potes. 
Anecdote : Papa était à Apple (souci avec son 5c) et elles, elles m'accompagnées au WC.


----------



## East_ (15 Juillet 2020)

Et bien respect à ton papa ! 
Surtour que en plus le cynar c’est quelque chose de très particulier en goût.
Si tu veux essayé une fois une variante apéritive et alcoolisée avec du cynar voici une petite recette.

Dans un verre:

1/3 cynar
1/3 vin blanc sec 
1/3 eau pétillante 
Beaucoup de glaçons 
Rondelle de citrons


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

Cynar première fois que j'entends ce mot ?
Je suis en, devinez ? 
Week-end. 
Je fais surtout allusion à la tierce personne qui s'occupe de moi les matins (sauf samedis, dimanche et jours fériés).
Qu'est-ce que je vous sers les gars ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juillet 2020)

Bon bah ! Après ces tapotages, je m'en vais...
Vers une soirée gastro qui m'attend, allons marier vins et mets raffiné,
En espérant que le P.A.F du chien n'arrive pas sous 38° en mon absence !!


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Chez mon père, on n'est pas trop alcool. Il se désaltère à la bière sans alcool


C'est bon la bière sans Alcool , enfin cela dépend des marques


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juillet 2020)

Miam


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2020)

Une bon verre d'eau après une séance de sport en pleine chaleur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

Gazeuse ? c'est le meilleure !
Allez je vous sers une San Pe


----------



## East_ (19 Juillet 2020)

Mais ce plateau de fromage à l'air fort intéressant dit moi 

Un accord vin avec ça ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

Domaine Silence, le Cippus en rouge côte du Ventoux à 12e le verre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

en entrée, Fines Tranches Crus de Bœuf, Bouillon Citronnelle Gingembre et Couteaux

en plat, Saint-Pierre, Fleur de Courgette Farcie Tomate Aubergine
Chariot de fromAges assortis d'un verre du domaine SOlence (et pas silence) 

et pour clôturer, Soupe Glacée de Melon aux Fruits Rougeŝ


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Miam !


Je vais prendre la même chose (enfin, j'aimerai bien !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)

A la bonne heure, il est 18h, je vais vous abandonner les gars pour du rosé rosa, rosarum...


----------



## East_ (21 Juillet 2020)

Et bien ça donne faim, mon repas est moins rêveur à côté de ça (même si le vin en accompagnement est bon)


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

je prendrais bien un thé blanc


----------



## East_ (22 Juillet 2020)

Pour ma part je veux bien un latte macchiato noisette dès que le bar est ouvert


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

Il voudrait ouvrir mais sur iPhone pas terrible de textoter. Màj vers 15.10.6


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

N’importe quoi 10.15.6
Je vous envoie thé café et petit chocolat [emoji515]


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

Juste une thé pour moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

Avec une petit spéculos ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Avec une petit spéculos ?


Non merci , je ne mange jamais entre les repas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

St Madeleine 
Bouh ! il ne faut pas qu'il pleuve on en aurait pour 40jours.
Qui c'est qui s'appelle ainsi ?
C'EST ma caviste préférée, celle du domaine Escaravailles. Ils vous faut vous en procurer ! vous m'en dirais des nouvelles !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)

Bouh ! Il pleut


----------



## rodrigue7973be (23 Juillet 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> A la plage? Ou es-tu ? Bon bain de soleil en tout cas...
> 
> Ce matin, cocktail santé : milkshake à la fraise fait maison (mais avec du kefir à la place du lait). Et assiette nordique légère vers 15h : composée de toasts au saumon et "philadelphia" avec aneth et oignon finement hachés et quelques gouttes de citron, truite fumée, petite salade. Désolé, pas de photo.
> 
> ...


j'aime bien les sushis chinese et nems


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

18h20...Suis à la bourre !


----------



## Madalvée (24 Juillet 2020)

Rien ne vaut l'apéro du vendredi soir quand on a recommencé à travailler… Martini blanc pour moi et quelques chips.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

Allez j’ai pris la bouteille de rouge je la fini à la maison xd


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2020)

Un thé avant de partir a la plage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

Je suis de plus en plus à la bourre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

@aCLR à la tienne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

Et maintenant le rouge de La Ponce (que je ne connaissais qu’en blanc avec les huîtres, le rouge se défend bien)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

Notes de fruits rouges, de mûre exactement, en fond de bouche Pouah !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

du
Scarabulle après avoir sorti Lola


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Je prendrais bien un petit thé avant de prendre la route pour le bureau


----------



## East_ (29 Juillet 2020)

Pour moi c'est journée de congé du coup je veux bien pour commencé la journée ... un bon flat white pour commencé en douceur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

En avant pour un thé, je viens de m'en boire un il m'en reste dans la théière ! (et gratuit)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)

Le *flat white* est une boisson à base de café composée d'expresso et de micro mousse (lait cuit à la vapeur avec de fines bulles d'une consistance veloutée et brillante). En direct du Starbuck Réservé de Seattle (WA)


----------



## East_ (29 Juillet 2020)

Et bien c'est exactement ça  






Et voilà le mien ! On noteras que le tout petit points blanc de mousse de lait est vraiment caractéristique au flat white


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Merci pour le thé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Juillet 2020)

Je veux le même   

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288437867597795328


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Un citron pressé et un thé blanc pour demain matin 7h00

c'est possible?


----------



## patlek (30 Juillet 2020)

Ce soir en apéro, de l' eloa , une boisson a l' aloe vera.





C' est spécial. L' aloé vera est une sorte de cactus. 
Et dans la boisson, il y a de la pulpe (A boire et a manger).

Je coupe çà avec de la volvic citron, et çà fait une boisson rafraichissante et peu sucrée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

Demain 10h30, je déclare mes vacances OPEN. Et un w-e de resto, un


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

A l'ombre, sous la terrasse !
100 °F


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Juillet 2020)

Holiday is here !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Juillet 2020)

Prête pour soirée mets et [emoji485] happy holiday a tutti


----------



## East_ (1 Août 2020)

Bonjour, quel est la suggestion du jour s’il vous plaît ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2020)

Un café au bord de la piscine , c'est possible ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)

Le chef vous propose :
Carpaccio de Merlu, agrémenté d'huile d'olives de Nyons, parsemée de dés de pastèque et billes de grenades

Filet de veau, caviar d’aubergines à la tomate confite, jus de viande à l’arabica 

Tiramisu à la mangue et fruits de la passion et caramel de fruit


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)

oui oui un café, un ristretto illico presto Sir !


----------



## rodrigue7973be (3 Août 2020)

capuccino café  xD


----------



## ScapO (3 Août 2020)

lo prendo anch'io un caffè...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)

OPEN BAR !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)

Et OPEN BED les gars on se calme [emoji23][emoji12][emoji519][emoji631]


----------



## East_ (4 Août 2020)

Damn, je dois dire que le menu proposé m'a fait bavé  c'est encore possible de l'avoir chef ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

the same ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

Ce soir le chef vous propose :
Aumônière garnie de fromage de chèvre au miel, quelques morceaux de pommes et de la ciboulette.

Suivie de morceaux de poulet bouillit , façon Haïnen et sa sauce quelque peu relevé au gingembre, accompagné de son riz thaï

Croquent de chocolat Valbuena

Et si vous êtes sage, je vous offre des verres de digestif, du ratafia


----------



## East_ (4 Août 2020)

Yup cheffe, the same


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

Je peut vous énoncer les cépages que je connais (de nom et goûté) :
la syrah, le Mourvèdre, la clairette, le cinsault, le grenache, la roussane, le picpoul (je ne l'aime pas trop), le bouboulenc.
ceux que je ne connais pas :
le picardan, la lourtoise, le valcharése, le muscadin et le ferret noir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

Dernier en date, dans mon gosier :
bourboulenc, roussanne et clairette !


----------



## East_ (4 Août 2020)

Je surpris de ne pas voir de chardonay, pinot noir ou le riesling  (je ne jure que par ceux-là ou presque j'avoue)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)

j'ai omis de préciser ce sont les cépages de la cave de château 9, sorry !
pinot noir et gris Hum ! riesling sec à mon goût, chardonnay essai le sauvignon


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2020)

Je prendrais bien jus d’orange pressé avant de partir à la plage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> partir à la plage


Tu me nargue ?

Envoyé orange de Floride pressé


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Tu me nargue ?
> 
> Envoyé orange de Floride pressé


Va pour l'Orange , ce matin , c'est canoë en mer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Août 2020)

laissez moi vous proposer du jus de goyave


----------



## ScapO (6 Août 2020)

Sorry, j'ai préféré un Pic St Loup


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2020)

Un café avec du lait , des croissants 
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Août 2020)

_Hier matin j'ai fait un tour à mon caveau fétiche le domaine Escaravailles (direct chez le récoltant). J'ai gouté un rouge :_
_Argilla ad Argillam__AOP Rasteau_Rouge
*Cépages :* 60% Grenache noir, 40% Syrah.
*Terroir : *Commune de RASTEAU, les vignes sont situées à 250 m d'altitude. Terroir de coteaux aux sols argilo-calcaires caillouteux et très pentus.
*Viticulture :* Récolte manuelle. Les Grenaches sont en gobelet (vignes de plus de 60 ans) et les Syrah sur fil (40 ans). Le sol est travaillé en intégralité dans le respect de l'environnement et de la plante. 
*Vinification :* Egrappage et foulage. Cuvaison de 28 à 35 jours. Pigeages journaliers durant la fermentation alcoolique ainsi que deux à trois délestages. 
Elevage en amphore de 600 Litres pour la Syrah et 1000 Litres pour le Grenache, pendant neuf mois. 
*Notes de dégustation :* Le dernier né du domaine. Robe rouge intense à reflets violines. Le nez évolue dans le verre, sur des fruits noirs et des épices. La bouche est ample et puissante, où l'on découvre une explosion de fruits associée à des notes mentholées et une certaine salinité. 
L'élevage en amphore met en avant le fruit pour un vin gourmand avec un bon potentiel de garde (minérale).
*Accords : *Caille farcie et son gratin dauphinois, estouffade de boeuf à la provencale, magret de canard rôti, Epoisse.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2020)

Trop chaud pour boire de l’alcool


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Août 2020)

oh oui trOp trOp chaud ils sont tous dehors, mais moi suis rentré sous ma clim avec mon tiramisu mangue, et Lola


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2020)

Mais non 
Pas trop chaud


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2020)

Un thé svp


----------



## rodrigue7973be (10 Août 2020)

hier il fait chauuuuuuud 36°C beloeil be


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Août 2020)




----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2020)

Depuis quand c'est sur Who's next, ce titre ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2020)

Je prendrais bien une boisson fraîche sans alcool


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

C’est l’histoire de 3 mecs...pour en savoir plus direction domaine Escaravailles [emoji8][emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)

Ah cet heure ci désolé on ne sert que de l’alcool [emoji485]


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Depuis quand c'est sur Who's next, ce titre ?



Depuis plus de vingt-cinq ans avec la réédition CD de 1995.


Il fait trop chaud pour boire de l'alcool. 

Même une bière fraiche, j'ose pas.

Je ne bois plus que du Perrier ou de l'eau minérale.


----------



## Romuald (12 Août 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Depuis plus de vingt-cinq ans avec la réédition CD de 1995.


Tout s'explique, j'ai la première, copie du 33 tours. Va-z-y que je te rajoute une ou deux pistes pour que tu rachètes le disque. Comme quoi il y a aussi de l'obsolescence programmée sur les CDs .
A part ça PPF, moi aussi je suis à l'eau, gazeuse avec un peu de citron. Passke 2 litres de bière quotidiens pas sur que ça le fasse par les temps qui courent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Août 2020)

c'est l'heure, santé (là je pleure, je devais m'envoler demain. Il me reste que les photos. Celle-ci San Diego 2019)


----------



## ScapO (12 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> C’est l’histoire de 3 mecs...pour en savoir plus direction domaine Escaravailles [emoji8][emoji485][emoji485]



Dès que j'ai l'occasion de faire un saut dans ce coin là , j'irai visité ce domaine et acheter quelques quilles...2h00/2H15 de route et hop!


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Août 2020)

Pour le _Who's Next_, il y a vraiment une plus value sonore avec l'édition de 1995 (par rapport au premier pressage CD). Elle est aussi accompagnée d'un livret conséquent et c'est 7 titres, certains issus des sessions live au Young Vic Theater, qui ont été rajoutés dont une superbe version alternative de _Behind Blue Eyes_. Ils en ont fait une autre édition, _Deluxe_, qui correspond mieux à ce que tu décris. Si on a pas l'édition 1995 ça peut-être interessant d'avoir l'intégralité du concert au Young Vic Theater. Personnellement, je pense que c'est pour les inconditionnels. Cela dit, j'ai deux versions de _Live At Leeds_ et trois versions _Tommy_. 


@WheelNelly et @Human-Fly :

Faites les étonnés mais l'alcool échauffe le corps en dilatant les vaisseaux sanguins et le mien n'en a vraiment pas besoin en ce moment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Dès que j'ai l'occasion de faire un saut dans ce coin là , j'irai visité ce domaine et acheter quelques quilles...2h00/2H15 de route et hop!


Direct au domaine ? ou en bas chez Laurine ?


----------



## ScapO (13 Août 2020)

Direct au domaine je dirais ...en même temps, je ne sais pas qui est Laurine ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Août 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Faites les étonnés mais l'alcool échauffe le corps en dilatant les vaisseaux sanguins et le mien n'en a vraiment pas besoin en ce moment.



M'en fou (pas de toi, de moi)...de tout...de ces chaînes qui pendent à mon cou 



ScapO a dit:


> Direct au domaine je dirais ...en même temps, je ne sais pas qui est Laurine ?



A Vaison il ont fait un lieu de revente : le Jas de Laurine, 
(Pour l'anecdote : Les premières lettres du prénom de l'une fille Laurène et la fin les dernières lettre de la seconde Madeline)
J'ai testé pas mal de vin du Domaine Escaravailles, à Rasteau, 
Mes préférences : la Ponce en rouge et en blanc au top, 
Argila en rouge vin jeune met tu garde en bouche une fraîcheur, de la pierre
Ventabrun vignes de Cairanne 2015 (il y en a plus, commence 2016) du bon rouge goût de fruits des bois associe le avec brebis ou chèvre c'est une tuerie
Scarabulle rosé pétillant mon pêché mignon sur la terrasse après 19h...+ une clope
Petit Scarabée rosé lorsque je n'ai plus de Scarabulle hihi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Août 2020)

L'Amérique commence à manquer !

@aCLR aussi bouh !
Ma famille connecté c'est MacG, si vous saviez comme...je vous ai......

Allez va pour une quille de petit scarabée gloups !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Août 2020)

j'ai pas terminé ma quille de bulles, alors santé !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> j'ai pas terminé ma quille de bulles, alors santé !


----------



## ScapO (17 Août 2020)

Pace e Salute !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> j'ai pas terminé ma quille de bulles, alors santé !


De la limonade ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> De la limonade ?


Pas hier soir. Celle au citron vendu par litre, dans les CVS, est trop désaltérante


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Août 2020)

Après le saumon c’est le Cosmo mon préféré


----------



## Panpan9219 (20 Août 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Du jus d' aloé vera... (C' est mon truc en ce moment)


Coucou, effet de mode regarde bien sa composition car il y a tout et n'importe quoi dans ce produit.J'ai testé, mais je l'aifait moi-même,c'est pas bon a boire;


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2020)

Le pur jus, ou pur gel d'aloe vera, çà ne se boit pas comme çà, c'est trop raide.

çà peu m' arriver d'acheter du jus ou du gel d"aloe vera, mais c' est pour en rajouter un peu dans une boisson. Pas pour boire pur.

Sinon, dans les boissons peu sucré, que j' achetais a un moment, pour remplacer les smoothies pour apero sans alcool;  mais qui sont beaucoup trop sucré, j' achetais de l' eau de coco, par contre, je trouvais le gout pas désagréable, mais un peu moyen.

Sinon, la gémmotherapie , je ne connais pas.

Autre boisson particuliere que j' ai testé un moment, le kombucha. çà aussi c' est spécial. 
Mais il y a un autre soucis, c' est que ce ne sont pas forcément des boissons bon marché. Le kombucha, ça coute assez cher.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)

Le chef vous propose :
Fleurs de courgette farcies et crème de champignons 
Filet de daurade grillé et sa compotée de carottes au cumin, beurre blanc à l'orange.

Chariot de fromages (vache, chèvre, brebis)
Vous pouvez les agrémenter de confiture de cerise noir, pour vous citer quelques exemples d'association : 
Maroilles et munster avec une confiture ou un chutney de mirabelles, Camembert et gelée ou compote de pomme, Comté et confiture de châtaignes, Roquefort et confiture de poires, Fromage de chèvre et confiture de figues ou de tomates vertes.

Salade de fruits frais et sorbet. Vous connaissez déjà la carte des vins. En vous souhaitant un bon appétit, bien sûr !


----------



## litobar71 (20 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Celle-ci San Diego 2019


chuis passé à San Diego (avant les délires Mexicains) en novembre 1976, sans doute avant ta naissance ?, as-tu fait ou pas un _tour au parc_ ornithologique qui m'a bien plu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)

@litobar71 Papa (à patte) et moi étions logés à mi-parcours du Centre Ville et de la Jolla (splendide) vers Mission Bay. J'ai fait Balboa Park c'est de là que tu parles ?

Mojalina AhAh excellent


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2020)

Un café et un croissant a l'aéroport en attendant mon vol de retour


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Août 2020)

Envoyé

Comment sa se passe dans l'avion, vous êtes tous au bal masqué ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Envoyé
> 
> Comment sa se passe dans l'avion, vous êtes tous au bal masqué ?


Merci

Pas de soucis dans les avions


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)

Une limonade ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2020)

Je prendrais bien un thé et un peu de courage ce matin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Août 2020)

Je t’accompagne pour les deux


----------



## MrTom (24 Août 2020)

Une bière ? https://forums.macg.co/threads/combien-men-donneriez-vous.1342821/


----------



## litobar71 (24 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> J'ai fait Balboa Park c'est de là que tu parles ?


OUI, ce devait être simplement le zoo de San Diego situé à l'intérieur du parc Balboa, mais c'est un peu loin tout ceci...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Août 2020)

A votre bonne santé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Août 2020)

Je vous AIME TOUS Vous êtes excellent [emoji106][emoji519][emoji519][emoji106]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Août 2020)

Vous les frères que je n’ai jamais eu 
Si vous saviez tous ce que j’ai bu...
Comme nous ne sommes pas ensemble [emoji458][emoji519][emoji68][emoji106][emoji847][emoji845][emoji683][emoji445][emoji445]


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2020)

Café et croissant ce matin pour me motiver


----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Vous les frères que je n’ai jamais eu


C'est beau comme du Maxime Le Forestier 
(https://www.paroles.net/maxime-le-forestier/paroles-mon-frere)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Août 2020)

Vous, les frères que je n'ai jamais eu
Sais-tu si vous aviez vécu
Ce que nous aurions fait ensemble

Un an après moi, tu serais né
Alors on n'se s'rait plus quittés
Comme des amis qui se ressemblent

On aurait appris l'Apple par cœur
Vous serez toujours mes professeurs
A mon école prisonnière

Sûr qu'un jour on se serait vu
Mais je ne vous vois pas

A qui la faute ?



WheelNelly a dit:


> Vous les frères que je n’ai jamais eu
> Si vous saviez tous ce que j’ai bu...
> Comme nous ne sommes pas ensemble



Si la vie s'était comportée mieux
Elle aurait divisé en deux
Les Time Machines et les versions

Elle aurait surement partagé
Les mots d'amour et les pavés
Les filles et les coups de matraque

Vous les frères que je n'aurais jamais
Je me sens moins seul de vous parler
Pour un instant, pour une pomme
Je vous ai dérangé, vous me pardonnez ?

Ici quand tout vous abandonne
On se fabrique une famille....MacGé


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2020)

Bon , du coup , pas de café


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Août 2020)

Of course, one coffee, one


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2020)

Cool ,mème un grand , c'est la course depuis hier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Août 2020)

Bouh ! c'est la rentrée. 
Les plannings d'interventions inondent ma boîte mail...grr...
Ca ne m'avait pas manqué 

Dernier apéro avec les filles de la crèche, et oui je travaillais, il y a fort bien longtemps, aujourd'hui je n'ai que les codes nucléaire. 
Précisons apéro du mois d'août, je ne compte pas m'arrêter de boire de si tôt, surtout qu'on s'approche des soirées devant la cheminée et son verre de Gewurtz' mdr !

Vous l'aurez donc compris ce fil, que j'aurais du nommer : la cave MacGé ! 
Bah non vodka, téquila et rhum sont au cellier pas à la cave : 
Ici on bois, on mange...

Sur ceux bonne rentrée, tête haute et masquée, en espérant plus de confinement, j'ai pas fini de stocker mes réserves...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

@Jura39 va pour une perf' de kawa !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Vous croyais que je pourrais me servir de se fil pour m'exprimer ? 
Servir du fil ahah ! 
Je vais commencer par vous, me servir...............à boire !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

A votre bonne et longue santé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)

A cet instant je quitte la table de la salle à manger 
Maman :
- Tu vas à ton Mac ?

Moi :
- Non, je vais voir mes Mac(s) !
 
Ahah


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> A cet instant je quitte la table de la salle à manger
> Maman :
> - Tu vas à ton Mac ?
> Moi :
> ...



Pauvre Maman !


----------



## ScapO (28 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> A votre bonne et longue santé



Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ai l'ivresse...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)

Je tenez à vous REMERCIER...pour tout
J’ai RE pris confiance en moi et j’espère que cet état durera...aussi...pendant ma période dites :
« prise de tête » alias pour vous c'est celle des "fêtes"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Août 2020)

Je m'épate toute seule, elle n'est pas énorme la phrase au jeu des 5 lettres ? Ai confiance, ai confiance hihi !


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2020)

Coucou !... 

Je prendrais bien un jus d'orange pour trinquer à ta santé et à celle de MacG.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Août 2020)

Tous les membres qui m'apprécie : pourriez-vous, sur mes messages de profil, faire comme @Human-Fly S'il vous plaît je vous en serez reconnaissante ?

ce soir c'est Cosmo faites-moi grimper au rideau !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

Au menu ce soir St Jacques snackés accompagné d'une bonne bouteille de vin blanc de Bordeau j'ai nommé la cuvée Hortense. Hum !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

Domaine Solence les 3 pères


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2020)

C'est dommage, on n'a plus droit au debrief des vins, seulement à leur nom.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

Le Domaine Solence : Viticole en Agriculture Biologique est au pied du Ventoux depuis 1992.
Les 3 pères
Une robe carmin et brillante. Grenache et Syrah. 
Offre un bouquet riche et complexe alliant fruits rouges, cassis, aux épices poivrés. 
En bouche suave, bâtie sur des tannins délicats, il se distingue par sa rondeur. Il est de la même famille que le Cyppus mais celui-ci se boit dés ses 2ans, plutôt jeune à contrario.
Pour le plaisir de l’amateur comme de l’oenophile. 


Hier soir sur iPhone, complexe d'écrire mais fière de ma photo prise comme d'hab' avec mon nez, et Dieu que j'en avais ! ma photo est nette !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2020)

Apres cette nuit blanche , je prendrais bien en grand café noir , je pense a quelqu'un dont les jours sont comptés et qui ce bat sur son lit


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Septembre 2020)

Idem, j’ai mal dormi cette nuit et même pas de télétravail pour se réveiller doucement ce matin.

Un grand thé noir serait bien pour moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Septembre 2020)

of course, one coffee and one tea.
Que mes forces et mon courage légendaire, vous accompagnent cette semaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Septembre 2020)

Première fois depuis Mars, soirée chez les pot'âgés de mes vieux. 
Dégustion d'un dijo un Cuba Libre, le vrai : 
Miel ou cuillère à soupe de sucre de canne, pressez un demi-citron ajouter de l'agustura dans votre verre de rhum blanc, un Clément en provenance direct de Martinique et coca ! 
Après vous faites un gros dodo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

Alors cette rentrée, difficile ?

Besoin d'un petit remontant ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

Non regime


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2020)

Pour ton régime :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Septembre 2020)

Ou alors un mini apéro


----------



## ScapO (8 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Alors cette rentrée, difficile ?
> 
> Besoin d'un petit remontant ?



Alors tu proposes quoi ?


----------



## patlek (8 Septembre 2020)

Un dégeleur de banquise boréale ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour ton régime :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 190425​



Pas de soucis avec le gluten , mais 4.5 %  je bois pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Septembre 2020)

Un petit café ce matin?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303423096347648002


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pistache : Pfffff ! Si Nelly était là, elle m'aurait proposé un bon Chat Blis bien frais !


Eh Pistache l'eau sa rouille, tu veux du Chablis ?
No Soucy !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2020)

Je prendrais bien un café


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Septembre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Alors tu proposes quoi ?


Je vous propose un p'tit kawa noir et sa mousse avec ses copeaux de noisettes, à moins que certains préfèrent qu'on partage ma théière de thé noir, Marco Polo, que je vais me préparer. Comme il a plu, l'atmosphère est humide et mes muscles se raidissent, ils ont besoin de chaleur.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je vous propose un p'tit kawa noir et sa mousse avec ses copeaux de noisettes, à moins que certains préfèrent qu'on partage ma théière de thé noir, Marco Polo, que je vais me préparer. Comme il a plu, l'atmosphère est humide et mes muscles se raidissent, ils ont besoin de chaleur.
> Voir la pièce jointe 190517




Ne pouvant choisir entre le petit kawa aux copeaux de noisettes et le thé noir Marco Polo, je crois bien que je vais prendre les deux... 
En commençant par le thé et en finissant par le café aux noisettes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Septembre 2020)

Of course !


----------



## rodrigue7973be (9 Septembre 2020)

Café sans sucre svp lol


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Septembre 2020)

Je prendrais bien un thé noir aux noisettes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Septembre 2020)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> Café sans sucre svp lol



Ca tombe bien, maman viens de lancer la Nespresso !



ecatomb a dit:


> Je prendrais bien un thé noir aux noisettes



Torréfié les noisettes sur de la chantilly maison ?

@thebiglebowsky m'ayant parlé de Chablis, ce matin, il est un de mes vins blanc favoris.
Avant de choisir votre vin de Chablis, apprenez à le découvrir à travers son étiquetage. Certaines mentions sont obligatoires sur les habillages des bouteilles de vins, mais une étiquette peut raconter bien plus de choses encore. Pour les vins importés, le nom de l’importateur est obligatoire. Les mentions Domaine ou Château sont réservées aux vins produits exclusivement à partir des raisins vendangés et vinifiés sur l’exploitation. https://www.vins-bourgogne.fr
Ce qui me fait penser, ce w-e apéro, encore, chez les Pot'âges de mes parents. L'un d'eux est alsacien est va me faire dégusté un saveur d'automne de la famille Gewurtz'.
Et vous donnez-moi votre, vos cépages préféré(s)s ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Torréfié les noisettes sur de la chantilly maison ?



Oui, cela va être trop bon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> with no sugar, please.


Without is better


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2020)

Un bon thé citron pour moi svp


----------



## ScapO (9 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Je vous propose un p'tit kawa noir et sa mousse avec ses copeaux de noisettes



Ok banco pour moi, le café j'aime ça !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2020)

Un thé  svp pour mon dernière jour de travail de la semaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Septembre 2020)

jeudi ? dernier jour ? 
dire qu'on ne me croyais jamais lorsque je disais être en we le jeudi à 17h


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> jeudi ? dernier jour ?
> dire qu'on ne me croyais jamais lorsque je disais être en we le jeudi à 17h


Yes , long week end sous le soleil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Yes , long week end sous le soleil


Again mais tu rentre de congés, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Again mais tu rentre de congés, non ?


Oui , c'est bien cela


----------



## Sly54 (10 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Again mais tu rentre de congés, non ?


Attention à toi Jura, si Nelly se met à gérer ton agenda, c'est fini les vacances et les WE prolongés !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Again mais tu rentre de congés, non ?



Que veux-tu, ce n'est pas le boulot, sa vocation ! Ce sont les congés !


----------



## rodrigue7973be (10 Septembre 2020)

moi va 1semaines congé du noel :d


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Que veux-tu, ce n'est pas le boulot, sa vocation ! Ce sont les congés !


C'est surtout les congés
Pourtant , avec mon pauvre salaire , je fais face


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2020)

Je prendrais bien un bon café


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Septembre 2020)

Un bon truc pour se réveiller svp, merci


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Un bon truc pour se réveiller svp, merci


Pas besoin debout très tôt ce matin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

Pour vous réveiller ? 
J'appelle ma copine la sorcière.

Une bonne bouffarde vous conviendrez ? 
Dois-je lui dire de se coiffer de sa perruque blonde ou vous la préférez brune ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pour vous réveiller ?
> J'appelle ma copine la sorcière.
> 
> Une bonne bouffarde vous conviendrez ?
> Dois-je lui dire de se coiffer de sa perruque blonde ou vous la préférez brune ?



Pas besoin de réveil non plus pour moi...
Je ne me suis pas couché.

Mais un bon café me fera le plus grand bien ! 
D'autant plus si ta copine la sorcière est sur le coup... 

Quant à sa perruque blonde.. D'après mes sources, elle en aurait fait cadeau à une danseuse.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2020)

Petit restaurant en terrasse à midi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

Pourquoi petit ? 
T'es en Grand week-end ?

Passe le bonjour à la serveuse [emoji23]

pourquoi c'est barré ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pourquoi petit ?
> T'es en Grand week-end ?
> 
> Passe le bonjour à la serveuse [emoji23]
> ...




Quand tu postes à la Terrasse, le post apparaît barré pour toi, les modérateurs et les administrateurs.
Et les autres membres des forums ne le voient pas.
Parce qu'il est en attente de validation dans le cadre de la "modération à priori" de la Terrasse pour palier le manque de modérateurs.







Puis un modérateur ou un administrateur valide le post, et tout le monde le voit.
Ou le post n'est pas validé, mais c'est très rare. C'est arrivé une dizaine de fois en quelques mois, d'après ce qu'avait dit Anthony, je crois.
Lorsque de nouveaux modérateurs seront recrutés, la Terrasse repassera en "modération à posteriori" et tes posts apparaîtront directement, pour tout le monde, et sans être barrés ! 



PS: Je ne dirais pas non à un autre petit café.


----------



## Anthony (11 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est arrivé une dizaine de fois en quelques mois, d'après ce qu'avait dit Anthony, je crois.



C'est un tout petit peu plus fréquent ces derniers jours, on va dire que c'est la rentrée, mais ça reste une minorité de publications, et c'est souvent pour des raisons techniques.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Lorsque de nouveaux modérateurs seront recrutés, la Terrasse repassera en "modération à posteriori" et tes posts apparaîtront directement, pour tout le monde, et sans être barrés !



Tu t'avances, tu t'avances.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

Allez pendant que je m'en "Wheeling" dehors m'en griller une, vous êtes servis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Tu t'avances, tu t'avances.



@Anthony 

Tu vois, Human-fly, je crois que, malheureusement, Anthony a raison en disant que tu t'avances ...

Restons lucides ! Nous, les contributeurs "quasi exclusifs" de la terrasse ne servons en rien les intérêts de MacGé qui est, au fil des ans, devenu une référence (méritée !) dans les forums d'entraide technique dans le monde du Mac ... Que du contraire ! Avec le temps, nous sommes devenus une source de problèmes qu'il faut à tout prix surveiller, maîtriser et juguler si le besoin s'en fait sentir - j'en veux pour preuve la modération à priori installée depuis juillet et uniquement pour la terrasse.

Parler à bâton rompu de la vie, de la pluie, du beau temps et de nos états d'âme sur ce forum n'est plus d'actualité et, je le redis encore une fois, je peux comprendre !

Je ne crois pas que la recherche d'un modérateur pour la terrasse soit une priorité pour les dirigeants de ce forum ! Au contraire, et à mon humble avis, ils vont "jouer la montre" - difficulté de trouver un modérateur, maintien de la modération à priori qui en décourage plus d'un, nécessité de maintenir cette modération à priori pour éviter d'éventuels problèmes "juridiques" etc...

En résumé, et ce n'est toujours que mon avis, la terrasse suivra le chemin du comptoir vers une fermeture définitive à plus ou moins longue échéance - on rationalise en éliminant le problème !

On gardera la salle de jeux pour les irréductibles et pour conserver un semblant d'humanité et pour le reste, basta !

Personnellement, depuis 2001 sur ce forum, je n'ai jamais aidé qui que ce soit au niveau technique (j'en suis d'ailleurs incapable !) par contre, j'y ai fait des rencontres extraordinaires, j'ai beaucoup partagé et énormément reçu et quoi qu'il arrive, je serai toujours reconnaissant à MacGé de m'avoir permis de partager cette expérience pendant bientôt 20 années.

Pour l'instant, j'évite au maximum de poster sur la terrasse à cause de la modération à priori qui, si elle est nécessaire, enlève toute spontanéité dans les échanges ... alors, je me contente de photos de poilus dans le portfolio - et parfois, j'avoue que je me trouve pathétique !   ... 

Mon unique fierté, n'ayant pas les capacités d'un macomaniac au niveau technique, c'est d'espérer que, parfois, je vous ai fait sourire - rien que pour cela, je le redis : "Merci MacGé" ! 

Mais attention ! Ceci n'est pas mon testament ! Le forum ... J'y suis et j'y reste ! Je ne le quitterai qu'en entrant dans le thread post mortem ! 

Alors, les gars (et les filles - pour m'éviter une remarque de Nelly !) ... je reste donc pathétiquement vôtre jusqu'au bout ! 

That's all folk !


----------



## Anthony (11 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que la recherche d'un modérateur pour la terrasse soit une priorité pour les dirigeants de ce forum ! Au contraire, et à mon humble avis, ils vont "jouer la montre" - difficulté de trouver un modérateur, maintien de la modération à priori qui en décourage plus d'un, nécessité de maintenir cette modération à priori pour éviter d'éventuels problèmes "juridiques" etc...



Tu me fais plus machiavélique que je ne le suis. Mais ça aussi, c'est de saison. (D'autant que tu rappelles que tu es « depuis 2001 sur ce forum », et donc tu as connu les longues années de tel ou tel bout du bar en modération a priori. Ce n'est pas une nouveauté, c'est un retour, donc bon… Que le modérateur actuel revienne, ou qu'un autre modérateur arrive, c'est lui qui décidera du régime de la modération.)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Tu me fais plus machiavélique que je ne le suis.



Mais non, mais non !  
Tant que je peux continuer à poster mes photos de poilus dans le portfolio, je suis content !


----------



## patlek (11 Septembre 2020)

Moi, je veux bien moderer (C' est à dire , ne pas modéré); et si on me laisse les clés, je rouvrirais meme le comptoir!  (J' aime voir les chaises voler)

Moi débarquant dans es locaux de macge


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est un tout petit peu plus fréquent ces derniers jours, on va dire que c'est la rentrée, mais ça reste une minorité de publications, et c'est souvent pour des raisons techniques.



Cher Admin,

C'est avec la meilleure attention que j'ai pris connaissance de vos explications.

Croyez bien que je vérifie scrupuleusement toute intervention de ma part dans le thread "post mortem" !
En effet, je serais particulièrement marri si, par erreur, j'y faisait figurer un quidam qui gigote encore !
Que le belge des forums se rassure, je lui mordrai le gros orteil gauche (le plus sensible) avant de pousser sa bo^te dans le four.

Avec toute ma considération,

TC


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

Je me dois, perpétuellement, pour surmonter et supporter ma nouvelle VDM, me lancer de nouveau projet, défis. 
Et pourquoi pas acquérir une Pomme, tout en sachant que je n'aurais aucune aide alentours, ici tous sont pc. 

Franchissement du pas à la fin octobre 2017, ce forum, son côté technique, m'a énormément aidé, m'aide et j'espère qu'ils m'aiderons toujours.
J'espère pouvoir retenir les pièges, heureusement que la Pomme m'assure. 

Confinement ce 17 mars, je foire fouille ce forum et découvre qu'il n'y a pas que le côté technique. Au début @aCLR et d'autres m'expliquent comment poster une photo, comment créer un fil. Je m'autorise à vous livrer ma vie, certes j'avais pu la détailler dans le forum technique, afin d'avoir certaines astuces (en rapport à mes incapacités motrice). Mais je m'aperçoit que tous les membres ne sont pas TOUS, aussi technique.

Par ce biais, j'ai rencontré des personnes formidables, une communauté tant plaisante que je me suis éprise à vos jeux 3 où 5 lettres. Qui me permet l'entretien de ma cervelle de moineau. 
Un cerveau inoccupé est l'officine du Diable. Le nom du Diable est Alzheimer...

Votre mentalité, doté d'un fort intellect, me permet un développement de ma caboche ainsi que sur moi-même et je vous en remercie infiniment. Que Dieu vous protège.

P.S : Je n'ai surement pas écris, détaillé tous mon ressenti. Crise de migraine (bouh ! ça craint avec le vin qui m'attend)


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> @Anthony
> 
> Tu vois, Human-fly, je crois que, malheureusement, Anthony a raison en disant que tu t'avances ...
> 
> ...




Je comprends bien ton point de vue. 
Les faits, hélas, te donnent actuellement raison.

Mais en éternel doux rêveur que je suis, je vois plutôt la situation actuelle comme une période transitoire.

Sans avoir ton ancienneté, j'ai connu en 2005 des situations qui feraient tomber à la renverse la plupart des nouveaux .
Pour me limiter à deux exemples :


Le Bar en tête de la liste de tous les forums MacG. "Géographiquement" plus "haut" que tous les forums techniques, donc.
Le Bar avant la division en trois parties : Terrasse, Salle de Jeux et Comptoir. Un bar en une seule partie où l'on pouvait jouer, s'engueuler, parler de la vie, de la mort, de Dieu, de politique, etc...
Tout ça modéré à postériori.

Et je me souviens d'une publicité dans la presse papier pour MacG où l'on vantait MacG et ses forums sur une page entière, avec toute leur richesse technique, mais avec aussi un petit bonhomme dessiné qui disait en substance dans une bulle : " Et puis sur les forums, il y a moi, il y a moi !... "

Je me rappelle aussi rezba qui, à sa manière, faisait l'éloge du Bar en disant aux habitués que ce n'était pas sur des sites Mac "concurrents" que l'on risquait de parler librement de l'Union Européenne ou de Dieu.


Tout ça pour dire qu'à mon sens le Bar ne doit pas être considéré comme un truc en plus, potentiellement négligeable.
C'est pour moi une sorte de patrimoine humain.
C'est, pour ainsi dire l'âme de MacG.
Ce qui différencie à coup sûr MacG de n'importe quel autre site Mac francophone.

On me dira peut-être que je raisonne comme il y a 15 ans, mais je ne le crois pas.
Certes, le Bar ne connaît pas actuellement sa période la plus faste, mais je sais combien le public actuel est attaché au Bar et à son contenu humain.
Je pourrais facilement citer une bonne dizaine d'enthousiastes en m'en tenant au strict noyau dur des habitués actuellement actifs (Terrasse et Salle de Jeux confondus).
Auxquels il faudrait ajouter quelques dizaines de contributeurs plus occasionnels mais participant bel et bien à la vie du Bar.

J'ose croie que tout le monde n'a pas encore délaissé les forums non-techniques pour aller s'échouer sur des réseaux "sociaux" dont je peine souvent à percevoir le réel intérêt.

Le Bar à connu des hauts et des bas.
Là, c'est le bas.
Mais je ne peux m'empêcher de croire en des jours meilleurs... 


Et puis au moins, nous avons désormais *le modérateur idéal* : @patlek !!!...


----------



## ScapO (11 Septembre 2020)

Mais t’es un panda ou un dinosaure ? Je m’y perds moi ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

J’ai wifi chez les vieux alcoolique [emoji485][emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

A votre bonne santé [emoji485][emoji683]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2020)

Merci @patlek  !!!  
J'ai bien rigolé ... et ça fait du bien !!!!


----------



## patlek (12 Septembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et puis au moins, nous avons désormais *le modérateur idéal* : @patlek !!!...



Ouaip!, mais çà a un cout!!!! (D' ou mon énervement sur la vidéo, pour lettre tout de suite les choses au clair)
Salaire de cadre plus que supérieur, stock-options, parachute doré (à l'or fin)
Ticket de restaurant (de restaurant, pas de cantine!!! )
Dessous de table... pot de vin (Bordeaux supérieur) 
Horaire à ma guise
Séminaire de formation régulièrement (Pour commencer Séminaire "la modération , qu'est ce donc?" au Bahamas, du 3 octobre au 15 Décembre.)
 Etc... Etc...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> au Bahamas, du 3 octobre au 15 Décembre.)


Tu peux y partir, donne mon bonjour à Echo AhAh Hihi


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Ouaip!, mais çà a un cout!!!! (D' ou mon énervement sur la vidéo, pour lettre tout de suite les choses au clair)
> Salaire de cadre plus que supérieur, stock-options, parachute doré (à l'or fin)
> Ticket de restaurant (de restaurant, pas de cantine!!! )
> Dessous de table... pot de vin (Bordeaux supérieur)
> ...


Ben… @patlek …
Pas la peine de citer tes desiderata puisque c'est déjà ce que MacGé offre à tous les modérateurs. Avec en plus logement de fonction et bagnole kiva bien…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lucky : Bin non ! Va au bar et demande à Nelly !
> Pistache : Ouais ! J'y ai pensé ! Le problème c'est que quand tu vas au bar, ils mettent au minimum 3 ou 4 heures pour t'ouvrir !


Pas l'après-midi, un peu de jaune ? agrémenté d'un perroquet ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

@Jura39 mince, je ne vois pas l'étiquette


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

Spéciale dédicace à @Lio70


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

Bouh ! la chaleur revient, il me faut m'hydrater de toute urgence !
Et vous je vous sers quoi ?

Membre d'élite, une élite pommée, droguée à 2balles. A moins que je sois devenue Votre Elite ? 
La classe à Dallas.


----------



## ScapO (13 Septembre 2020)

C'est où le bureau pour postuler au poste de modo? Ya la bagnole kiva bien qui m'intéresse...


----------



## ScapO (13 Septembre 2020)

@Nelly,
Tu ne touches à rien, tu n'entame pas le plateau, dans 2 heures je suis là


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

Ma place fétiche


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2020)

Je prendrais bien un café noir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

@ScapO je t'ai attendu, le fromage aussi mais pas la bouteille. Je l'ai sifflé, j'en avais besoin pour mon moral !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Septembre 2020)

@thebiglebowsky attention ne confond pas WHISKAS et WHISKY,
Pistache et Lucky seront bourrés, se moqueront de toi qui aura une haleine à faire tomber................................les mouches


----------



## Gwen (16 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ben… @patlek …
> Pas la peine de citer tes desiderata puisque c'est déjà ce que MacGé offre à tous les modérateurs. Avec en plus logement de fonction et bagnole kiva bien…


Tu oublies de dire que les modo ont également droit à tous les appareils correspondant à leur section. Dans mon cas, j'ai donc des dizaines d'iPad, des iPods depuis le tout premier, des iPhone en pagaille et des Apple Watch à ne plus savoir quoi en faire. Apple devrait arrêter de faire des modèles aciers, céramique, aluminium et dans tout plein de taille, je ne sais plus où les ranger. L'appart de fonction devient trop petit. Et encore, je ne modère pas la partie Mac. Et surtout, grâce à un hack sophistiqué, on a également accès à toutes les bases de données avec les guides de réparation d'Apple. Mais ça, je ne suis pas censé en parler. Mince, trop tard.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Septembre 2020)

Un petit cocktail sans alcool, merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Un petit cocktail sans alcool, merci


Pulco clémentines vous conviendrait ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Septembre 2020)

C'est parfait


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pulco clémentines vous conviendrait ?




Parfait pour moi ! 

Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Septembre 2020)

J'ai pris ceci au restaurant ce midi. @WheelNelly, je suis certain que tu leur avais donné la recette  


> Un mélange de fruits de premier choix : jus d’orange, jus de mangue, jus d’ananas et une touche de grenadine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Septembre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Ya la bagnole kiva bien qui m'intéresse...


En boite auto ?


----------



## ScapO (20 Septembre 2020)

Oui pourquoi pas une boite auto...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Septembre 2020)

Ce midi, le chef à roulette vous propose
Céleri rémoulade ou Demi avocat au hareng
___
Saucisson chaud, beurre
Pommes vapeur ou Requin sauce vierge et sa Julienne de légumes
___
Fromage
___
Poire sauce caramel ou un Gâteau à l'ananas
Bon appétit bien sûr !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

Ici la nuit, il pleut, avec de temps à autre la foudre (Mac reste en veille, j'ai la pétoche). 
Matinées fraîche mais dès 11h, la chaleur est toujours là, j'ai ressorti mes shorts. 
Et heureusement, le rosé est toujours au frais hihi !

Bon courage ceux qui bossent, moi c'est dans 9jours que j'attaque.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bon courage ceux qui bossent, moi c'est dans 9jours que *j'attaque*.


Tu attaques… la Banque de France ? la bouteille de Rosé ?..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> la Banque de France


Elle ira pas loin avec moi, non je parlais de ma rééducation mais avec le/la covid je ne sais pas s'ils vont me prendre. Verdict le 2 octobre !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Elle ira pas loin avec moi, non je parlais de ma rééducation mais avec le/la covid je ne sais pas s'ils vont me prendre. Verdict le 2 octobre !



Viens avec une bouteille de rosé : tu échangeras "cours de dégustation" contre "séances de rééducation "  

Bon courage !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

J’attaque San José


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

Vite vite ! il me faut aller au caveau ça sens le confinement et, j’ai vidé ma cave Aïe !
Mais chez le coiffeur d'abord (et la vache au taureau, je ne suis qu'une génisse   )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

@TimeCapsule euh ! Comment te dire les bouteilles que je prends avec moi en rééducation c’est pour m’aider moi pas pour les faire déguster


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

Quelqu’un pourrait il m’explique comment on fait depuis son iPhone pour avoir mes fils en priorité ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Vite vite ! il me faut aller au caveau ça sens le confinement et, j’ai vidé ma cave Aïe !
> Mais chez le coiffeur d'abord (et la vache au taureau, je ne suis qu'une génisse   )


Voici l'adresse du caveau


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu attaques…



le 
fouetttttttt


Sly54 a dit:


> la bouteille de Rosé ?..


Caveau closed = vendanges
So livraison chez moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Septembre 2020)

Nelly a bravé la tempête, les trombes d'eau, la grêle le tout aprés le coiffeur mais, à rempli sa cave. 
Problème en retournant chez elle, sa cave est au bord de l'inondation, il va falloir qu'elle sacrifie quelques bouteilles ce soir, il lui faut bien, à défaut d'être bordée : elle va boire et boire. D'ici 2h, je ne répondrais plus de rien.

@Jura39 mon Vuitton est prêt yeah !


----------



## ScapO (24 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @TimeCapsule euh ! Comment te dire les bouteilles que je prends avec moi en rééducation c’est pour m’aider moi pas pour les faire déguster


Arfff peut-être pas le bon plan ! un petit canon par ci un autre par là , voilà un moyen sympa de te faire des potos
parmis les rééduqués , les kinés ... si les uatres font la même et apportent leurs quilles , tu vas goûter au nectar de la France entière...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Septembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Sinon, parce qu'on s'en fout un peu de ma _life de ouf_ !



de la mienne aussi


ScapO a dit:


> tu vas goûter au nectar de la France entière...


ils sont tous du Gard hihi !


----------



## boninmi (24 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Quelqu’un pourrait il m’explique comment on fait depuis son iPhone pour avoir mes fils en priorité ?


 Je suis sur un smartphone Orange et je galère autant que toi . Il y a un menu vers le haut à gauche (trois barres horizontales) tu cliques dessus et ça ouvre des choix.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

Justement @TimeCapsule, grâce à un kiné à Nîmes, j'ai découvert le Domaine Pélaquié un Laudun, un vin blanc d'une 
couleur jaune léger dorée aux reflets verts. 
Nez très expressif sur d'arômes exotiques, de citron, de fleurs, avec une touche végétale. 
La bouche est très agréable sur les mêmes impressions.
Belle finale longue et fraîche. Figurez-vous qu'on en trouve à Auchan !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

Ce soir je m'en vais trinquer à nos nouveaux modos : @Romuald et @Toum'aï à la bonne vôtre !
Un Scarabulle, toute occasion est bonne pour ouvrir cette bouteille.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

Un 25 octobre 2017, une pomme, empoisonnée (de vers à ces débuts) mais merveilleuse (et de tous ces membres et modo talentueux, fort en connaissances et en empathie) qui m'aide à la dompter.
Apple est apparu dans ma vie (qui m'apparait plus fluide et plus légère à supporter) lorsque cet iMac est venu habiller ma pièce puis un iPhone le 17 juillet 2018, petit rappel de ce que signifie le nombre 25. 2+5 = 7 et le 17 c'est MON chiffre fétiche. 

Et le 25 septembre 2020 mon bien aimé, talentueux, merveilleux mais droit avec un soupçon, une pointe d'humour @aCLR à cédé sa dure, costaud mais valeureuse place à deux personnes, il en fallait au bas mot 2 personnes (mini) pour arriver à sa hauteur. 

Ils a été nommé Maître @Romuald et, Maître @Toum'aï, so Welcome ! Tenez bon la bart...

Cependant n'oubliez pas d'aller rechercher ce qu'est une atteinte du tronc cérébral et des corps calleux, avant toutes remontrances à mon égard, je vous remercie et vous souhaite bonne route !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Je suis sur un smartphone Orange et je galère autant que toi . Il y a un menu vers le haut à gauche (trois barres horizontales) tu cliques dessus et ça ouvre des choix.


Bon courage boninmi  
Toujours en Ardèche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)

Bouh ! il a neigé au Ventoux. 
Ici on a perdu 20° c'est quoi cette saison ? 

L'automne ?
A croire que la Raclette veux revenir, Bastien m'ayant livré Ses patates, Miam !, 
Un vin d'Alsace ? Non pas déjà.

Dilemme : pas un temps à boire du rosé, pas déjà le Gewurtz' !!
Vous me proposez quoi ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> c'est quoi cette saison ?


ben, l’automne 


WheelNelly a dit:


> Dilemme : pas un temps à boire du rosé, pas déjà le Gewurtz' !!
> Vous me proposez quoi ?


Un petit Chablis au gout de pierre à fusil, évidemment.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)

Un bon jura  blanc , rouge ou  rosé
un vin jaune  surtout avec un plat aux morilles
Un vin de paille  

what else ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)

Le petit Chablis est mieux que le chablis et ce boit en tout temps [emoji99]


----------



## boninmi (27 Septembre 2020)

Un Chardonnay.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)

Le stagiaire avec De Niro vu 2fois toujours autant excellent des MBP en veut tu en voila. Bouh c’est dimanche et il fait froid j’aime pas la période qui arrive...[emoji23]


----------



## ScapO (28 Septembre 2020)

Moi non plus je n'aime pas la période qui arrive , me casse les glinches ce froid à venir.
Pour le blanc , un pouilly-fuissé et hop l'affaire est faite.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2020)

Moi j'attend la neige avec impatience


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Septembre 2020)

Plus que deux [emoji99] et sport bouh ! Sans My favorite physiotherapist without speaking English Dur dur !!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2020)

C'est bien le sport


----------



## ScapO (1 Octobre 2020)

top le sport !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2020)

@ScapO

Tu fais quoi comme sport ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Octobre 2020)

J'ai peur du verticalisateur, malaise vagal. 
Debout 20, 25min afin d'étirer mon triceps sural gauche...
Il ressemble à ça mon sport, bouh !


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @ScapO
> 
> Tu fais quoi comme sport ?


Le lever de coude ?


----------



## ScapO (1 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @ScapO
> 
> Tu fais quoi comme sport ?


3 fois par semaine , vélo et course.


----------



## ScapO (1 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Le lever de coude ?


Que nenni ,pour moi c’est pas du sport ça...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2020)

Combien de KM ?
Je vais de la marche nordique et course  
Je suis a 300 Km par mois environ 
Tu  tourne au cardio ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Le lever de coude ?


Ca dépend de ta taille et de la hauteur du bar


----------



## ScapO (1 Octobre 2020)

@jura ,
Non pas autant que toi, 100/120 km par moment un chouïa de plus ,après c’est le temps qui manque mais ça me convient finalement pas trop mal ...ça me donne un certain équilibre entre travaille et sport et ma petite famille.j’ai une amie qui fait de la marche nordique ,pour mon cas quand je marche c’est plus de la marche rapide  (pas marche athlétique)dans le sens où je n’ai pas de bâton .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Octobre 2020)

bouh ! no comment but it's sure my life is unintelligible for the all !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Octobre 2020)

Ben ! Bonne nuit Nelly [emoji99] on est mieux servi que par soi même


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Octobre 2020)

Servez-moi de l'isolement, S'il vous plaît ?

Souvent sur la montagne, à l’ombre du vieux chêne,
Au coucher du soleil, tristement je m’assieds ;
Je promène au hasard mes regards sur la plaine,
Dont le tableau changeant se déroule à mes pieds.

Ici, gronde le fleuve aux vagues écumantes ;
Il serpente, et s’enfonce en un lointain obscur ;
Là, le lac immobile étend ses eaux dormantes
Où l’étoile du soir se lève dans l’azur.

Au sommet de ces monts couronnés de bois sombres,
Le crépuscule encore jette un dernier rayon,
Et le char vaporeux de la reine des ombres
Monte, et blanchit déjà les bords de l’horizon.

Cependant, s’élançant de la flèche gothique,
Un son religieux se répand dans les airs,
Le voyageur s’arrête, et la cloche rustique
Aux derniers bruits du jour mêle de saints concerts.

Mais à ces doux tableaux mon âme indifférente
N’éprouve devant eux ni charme ni transports,
Je contemple la terre ainsi qu’une ombre errante :
Le soleil des vivants n’échauffe plus les morts.

De colline en colline en vain portant ma vue,
Du sud à l’aquilon, de l’aurore au couchant,
Je parcours tous les points de l’immense étendue,
Et je dis : « Nulle part le bonheur ne m’attend. »

Que me font ces vallons, ces palais, ces chaumières,
Vains objets dont pour moi le charme est envolé ?
Fleuves, rochers, forêts, solitudes si chères,
Un seul être vous manque, et tout est dépeuplé.

Que le tour du soleil ou commence ou s’achève,
D’un oeil indifférent je le suis dans son cours ;
En un ciel sombre ou pur qu’il se couche ou se lève,
Qu’importe le soleil ? je n’attends rien des jours.

Quand je pourrais le suivre en sa vaste carrière,
Mes yeux verraient partout le vide et les déserts ;
Je ne désire rien de tout ce qu’il éclaire,
Je ne demande rien à l’immense univers.

Mais peut-être au-delà des bornes de sa sphère,
Lieux où le vrai soleil éclaire d’autres cieux,
Si je pouvais laisser ma dépouille à la terre,
Ce que j’ai tant rêvé paraîtrait à mes yeux !

Là, je m’enivrerais à la source où j’aspire ;
Là, je retrouverais et l’espoir et l’amour,
Et ce bien idéal que toute âme désire,
Et qui n’a pas de nom au terrestre séjour !

Que ne puis-je, porté sur le char de l’Aurore,
Vague objet de mes vœux, m’élancer jusqu’à toi !
Sur la terre d’exil pourquoi restè-je encore ?
Il n’est rien de commun entre la terre et moi.

Quand la feuille des bois tombe dans la prairie,
Le vent du soir s’élève et l’arrache aux vallons ;
Et moi, je suis semblable à la feuille flétrie :
Emportez-moi comme elle, orageux aquilons !


*Edit de la modération : Merci de MENTIONNER l'auteur du texte afin de s'éviter le plagiat éhonté !*


_Like that ! -> *L'isolement* de Alphonse de Lamartine_


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Octobre 2020)

Dispositif draconien au centre de rééducation.

D'où un verre ce soir c'est pas de refus. 
Les dernières bouteilles de petit scarabée blanc, sauvée de l'inondation de la cave. On en a esquivé 6 !
*Notes de dégustation : *Robe jaune pâle aux reflets argentés. Nez floral (aubépine), avec arômes de fruits blancs, de poire. La bouche est fraîche, vive, sur les agrumes. 
Un vin simple, gouleyant et agréable, à boire frais, dans sa jeunesse.
*Accords :* Mets simples, coquillages et crustacés, apéritif, chèvre frais.​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> @jura ,
> Non pas autant que toi, 100/120 km par moment un chouïa de plus ,après c’est le temps qui manque mais ça me convient finalement pas trop mal ...ça me donne un certain équilibre entre travaille et sport et ma petite famille.j’ai une amie qui fait de la marche nordique ,pour mon cas quand je marche c’est plus de la marche rapide  (pas marche athlétique)dans le sens où je n’ai pas de bâton .


La marche nordique , c'est très rapide j'arrive a 9km/h dans des moments fort 



ScapO a dit:


> @jura ,
> Non pas autant que toi, 100/120 km par moment un chouïa de plus ,après c’est le temps qui manque mais ça me convient finalement pas trop mal ...ça me donne un certain équilibre entre travaille et sport et ma petite famille.j’ai une amie qui fait de la marche nordique ,pour mon cas quand je marche c’est plus de la marche rapide  (pas marche athlétique)dans le sens où je n’ai pas de bâton .


Elle fait combien de km ton amie ? 
des batons Leki ?



ScapO a dit:


> @jura ,
> ça me donne un certain équilibre entre travaille et sport et ma petite famille


Je plussoie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Octobre 2020)

@litobar et @macomaniac ont éveillé en moi une furieuse envie de fruits de mer J’ai donc ouvert ce soir, histoire que mes parents la mette au frais, la cuvée Hortense 2017 de l’entre deux mers, qui agrémentera mes St Jacques demain hihi !

Bonne nuit mes Papa de substitution et à toi Nelly, certains l’oublie !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2020)

Un bon café bien corsé pour ce matin . avec un jus de gingembre


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> J’ai donc ouvert ce soir, histoire que mes parents la mette au frais, la cuvée Hortense 2017 de l’entre deux mers, qui agrémentera mes St Jacques demain hihi


C'est pas plutôt l'inverse : l'envie de l'Entre deux mers et le prétexte, les fruits de mer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> avec un jus de gingembre


Là c Mme @Jura39 qui aura besoin d'un café   


Sly54 a dit:


> prétexte, les fruits de mer ?


fruits de mer un prétexte, j'adOre les produits de la mer et n'ai aucun prétexte pour boire, le vin c'est la Vie ! c'est naturel, bio !!


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Là c Mme @Jura39 qui aura besoin d'un café


Non c'est pour mon régime


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Octobre 2020)

Veuillez m’excuser si je fais que de la merde. Entre ce midi j’ai bu, alors que je ne bois pas le midi et, je remets ça le soir avec l’entre deux mers. Les trois lettres en six lettres bouh !
Bonne soirée à tous [emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Octobre 2020)

Servez-moi un Cuba Libre ainsi qu'un bordage, en bon et du forme, première semaine/ 7. It's ok.
Mes Papas, c'est à vous !
bonne soirée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Servez-moi un Cuba Libre ainsi qu'un bordage, en bon et du forme, première semaine/ 7. It's ok.
> Mes Papas, c'est à vous !
> bonne soirée.


Le voici pour le cuba libre, désolé pour le retard. Pour le deuxième, je n'ai pas trouvé la recette. Désolé 




Un virgin mojito, s'il vous plait. Merci et bon samedi à tous


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2020)

Un grand verre d'eau pétillante pour moi , je suis dans les travaux aujourd'hui


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Octobre 2020)

Bon Week End !
Petit Sondage : je voudrais changer d'avatar, parmi tous ceux que vous avez pu observer, lequel vous plaît ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Octobre 2020)

Je look les vins proposé pour ce soir et CDR Sablet domaine Chamfort se prénommant « la pause » viognier, marsanne. @Unepause tu le connais ? 
Je vais l'essayer et boire un verre (ou 2) à ton honneur !

@Toum'aï & @Romuald sans vous commander et lorsque vous aurez un moment pourriez-vous fusionner ce post avec le précédent, le 711. Je vous en serai gré.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bon Week End !
> Petit Sondage : je voudrais changer d'avatar, parmi tous ceux que vous avez pu observer, lequel vous plaît ?


Peux-tu refaire un poste avec toute la série ? C'est difficile de t'expliquer celui que je préfère.
Bon ok, surtout de me rappeler de toute la série vu qu'il changeait chaque jour.


----------



## boninmi (10 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bon Week End !
> Petit Sondage : je voudrais changer d'avatar, parmi tous ceux que vous avez pu observer, lequel vous plaît ?


Aïe, comme ils disparaissent tous à chaque changement, tu fais appel là aussi à notre mémoire qui elle aussi est trouble pas pour les mêmes raisons que toi, mais à cause d'Al Zheimer, le grand terroriste   .
J'aimais bien celui (il y en avait deux symétriques, non ?) de l'œil en gros plan.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2020)

J'ai avalé pas mal de poussière , je gouterais bien une bière sans alcool


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Octobre 2020)

Un petit jus de fruit ce matin et sans doute un thé glacé pour ce midi. Une marque à me conseiller ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Octobre 2020)

et mon préféré
	

		
			
		

		
	





il y a aussi


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Un petit jus de fruit ce matin et sans doute un thé glacé pour ce midi. Une marque à me conseiller ?


Presse tes fruits toi mème , il n'y a rien de meilleur


----------



## ScapO (11 Octobre 2020)

Pour ma part le MacGé pro... Violet...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Octobre 2020)

Mes 2 préférés: 

Celui-ci car il va bien avec la période actuelle
Voir la pièce jointe 194427


Celui-ci car il semble s'agir d'un dessin fait au crayon (et très joli au passage)
Voir la pièce jointe 194433


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2020)

Pour moi aucune importance


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Mes 2 préférés:
> 
> Celui-ci car il va bien avec la période actuelle
> Voir la pièce jointe 194427
> ...


Idem que ecatomb !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Octobre 2020)

Nouvel avatar je suis sûr de moi grâce à vous !
Bonne nuit les Mecs, je vous souhaite une excellente soirée.
Toujours avec mon Entre Deux Mers, vous connaissez ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

Je me lance et donne mon avis  
J'aime pas trop cet avatar
trop jeu de société


----------



## Operating (12 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Nouvel avatar je suis sûr de moi grâce à vous !


Et ça continue encore et encore, c’est que le début d’accord, d’accord !

OK, j’arrête de t’embêter


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je me lance et donne mon avis
> J'aime pas trop cet avatar
> trop jeu de société



T'es vraiment snob !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Nouvel avatar je suis sûr de moi grâce à vous !
> Bonne nuit les Mecs, je vous souhaite une excellente soirée.
> Toujours avec mon Entre Deux Mers, vous connaissez ?


Celui-ci ?





						Entre-deux-mers (AOC) — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				






Jura39 a dit:


> Je me lance et donne mon avis
> J'aime pas trop cet avatar
> trop jeu de société


Dit celui qui a un nom de département/massif   

Par moment, la vie est un jeu. Il faut en profiter

Sur ce, petit thé noir pour moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

Ne voudrais tu pas plutôt partager ma théière, avec thé rouge/canelle ? 
Cependant mes gâteaux, des Kangoo de LU, je ne les partage pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Octobre 2020)

Ca me va, surtout que je n'ai pas de théière 
Une casserole + une tasse, c'est tout ce que j'ai.


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Cependant mes gâteaux, des Kangoo de LU, je ne les partage pas


Moi ça me ne dérangerait pas du tout de te voler ton paquet.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> T'es vraiment snob !


Snob , moi qui travail pour quelques malheureux francs


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ca me va, surtout que je n'ai pas de théière
> Une casserole + une tasse, c'est tout ce que j'ai.


C'est déjà un bon début


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

heu ! les Kangoo pour les trouver c'est chaud, te propose mes Chamonix ?
la nouvelle appli j'y arrive pas trop. 

@Jura39 la neige est arrivé !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> heu ! les Kangoo pour les trouver c'est chaud, te propose mes Chamonix ?
> la nouvelle appli j'y arrive pas trop.
> 
> @Jura39 la neige est arrivé !


Non pas encore
Moins 5 cette nuit 



WheelNelly a dit:


> heu ! les Kangoo pour les trouver c'est chaud, te propose mes Chamonix ?
> la nouvelle appli j'y arrive pas trop.
> 
> @Jura39 la neige est arrivé !


Chamonix ? je comprend pas !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Octobre 2020)

Euh mon bonne nuit je l’inscris où du coup vu que mes deux sujets sont en terrasse ?

BONNE NUIT les gadjos « gadgets »
Si on peut plus s’instruire dans la bonne humeur


----------



## Sly54 (14 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Euh mon bonne nuit je l’inscris où du coup vu que mes deux sujets sont en terrasse ?


Dans les faits, que "tes" sujets soient en terrasse, ou ailleurs, ne devrait pas changer ta façon de poster : tu postes dans un fil existant, quel que soit son endroit dans les forums…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Octobre 2020)

Au Bar de la terrasse, il faut bien qu'il ferme à une heure ou l'autre 
D'ailleurs, pensez-vous qu'il y aura une annonce ce soir pour qu'il ferme plus tôt ?

Sur ceux, je vais me prendre quelque chose pour bien me réveiller. Plein des réunions ce matin, faut être en forme pour ne pas s'endormir.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Au Bar de la terrasse, il faut bien qu'il ferme à une heure ou l'autre
> D'ailleurs, pensez-vous qu'il y aura une annonce ce soir pour qu'il ferme plus tôt ?
> 
> Sur ceux, je vais me prendre quelque chose pour bien me réveiller. Plein des réunions ce matin, faut être en forme pour ne pas s'endormir.


Surtout ne ronfle pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Chamonix ? je comprend pas !!


Ce sont des gâteaux


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Ce sont des gâteaux


Eh oui et là aussi je te volerais sans complexe ta boîte...





...tu auras compris qu'il ne faudra surtout pas m'inviter.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Ce sont des gâteaux


Ah , merci de l'information , je ne connais pas


----------



## boninmi (14 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah , merci de l'information , je ne connais pas


Le Jura méprise souverainement  la Savoie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Octobre 2020)

...tu auras compris qu'il ne faudra surtout pas m'inviter.  

Et allez encore engueulé par la Doc. Elle me cherche des poux !

J'en peux plus, j'arrête. 
" - Tinquiéte pas, Mr le président ne nous confinera pas. Simplement, il va nous dire de ne sortir QUE pour aller au boulot mais, fini les loisirs en rentrant, il nous faudra rester chez vous, ne sortir que pour travailler quoi ?
Nelly, tu travaille bien ici, donc à Vendredi mais tu finiras plus tard. 
J'habite pas ici, Grrr


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah , merci de l'information , je ne connais pas


Oh la honte, tu ne connais pas les Chamonix qui date de la nuit des temps.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Oh la honte, tu ne connais pas les Chamonix qui date de la nuit des temps.


Chamonix , je connais que le pistes de ski et d'autres plaisirs , mais helas pas les gâteaux , que je vais gouter tres vite afin de rétablir ma culture


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Le Jura méprise souverainement  la Savoie


Je serais vers chez toi Vendredi prochain
et oui déjà les vacances


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Octobre 2020)

Ah wé déjà en vacances mais t’en reviens ?

Pas trop trop dur le W


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2020)

Oui  , j'adore les vacances

Pas vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui , j'adore les vacances


qui n'aime pas les vacances ?

Kfé serré ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2020)

Oui c'est pour cela qu'il faut en profiter


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Octobre 2020)

Servez moi des papilllons dans le ventre avec mon cosmo s’il vous plaît


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2020)

Un thé  , et une bonne nuit de sommeil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Octobre 2020)

Verdict ce PM : elle me vire ou pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Octobre 2020)

Moi en ce moment...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316919288649965569
Bon, un petit thé glacé pour se réveiller. Ce sera bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Octobre 2020)

Au menu ce soir :
Plateau de fruits de mer arrosé d'une ou deux quilleS d'entre deux mers, pour m'amorcer un week-end tranquille où les minos sont en vacances.
Mais, pas moi lundi ça redémarre horaire allongée, après ce changement d'heure, il fera nuit quand j'arrive, bouh !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Octobre 2020)

Pourriez-vous me servir, encore, des papillons dans le ventre tous le week-end, il me reste encore 5semaines, je vous en serai gré ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Octobre 2020)

Dire que ton bar va devoir fermer à 21h bientôt... 

Ah non, on n'est pas dans la zone touchée par cette règle. Youpi! 
Sur cette bonne nouvelle, que prendre ce soir ? Pas trop fan des tilleuls, mais que prendre d'autre le soir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Octobre 2020)

De la Vinciane des plantes alcoolisées bien sûr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Octobre 2020)

Je vais prendre une petite despe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

Sorry Sir ! on ne sers plus ça !! xd


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Octobre 2020)

Et zut 
En plus c'est bientôt le couvre feu. Bon, ben je vais prendre quelque chose de recommandé par toi à la place. Que me proposes-tu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

Je t'aurai bien proposé de la liqueur de chêne, après les glands     .
Sinon de Méleze ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Octobre 2020)

Je vais tester ça

(15min après)
Hips... 

Bon, je crois que je vais aller me reposer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

L’écriture est ma force les valides change toujours ma parole en cacophonie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Octobre 2020)

Tenez du lard fumé et de la sauce hollandaise, @aCLR fournit les oeufs (frais j'espère, tout juste sorti du cu de la poule)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Octobre 2020)

Je ne vais pas vérifier ça donc je vais juste prendre le reste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Octobre 2020)

J'aurais besoin d'un SOS bordage !
Tous mes 3ème jours, sans anxiolythiques (comme c'est prise d'Exomil une fois/3). C'est la guerre avec moi-même et mes verres ne s'y subsiste pas bouh !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Octobre 2020)

A l'abordage ? Y'a des pirates dans le coin ?
Où sont ceux qui veulent te faire du mal ? On va monter une équipe pour les maintenir loin de toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Octobre 2020)

ENCORE ENCORE ENCORE (jusqu'à plus soif)  


Edit
4ème jours sans


----------



## Lamahi (19 Octobre 2020)

Un kebab svp lol


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Octobre 2020)

Ah, je viens de voir qqc qui pourrait te faire peur et qui se rapproche.

"Non mais vous savez pas quelle heure il est ? C'est 21h passé.
Il y a le couvre-feu, pas le droit de rester dehors comme ça ou d'aller dans ce bar. Il est fermé jusqu'à demain.
Et le masque, cela se met aussi sur le nez!
Si vous n'obéissez pas de suite, j'appelle les flics et ils vont vous mettre une belle amende"

C'est bon, cela s'éloigne.
Oh! Cela me fait penser, qu'est-ce qu'il y a de bon à boire avec des petites amendes comme apéritif


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> ENCORE ENCORE ENCORE (jusqu'à plus soif)
> 
> 
> Edit
> 4ème jours sans


Sans Sex ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Octobre 2020)

Le sexe c’est quoi connais pas ?


Sans EXomil

@Lamahi euh il est 21h passé pour le pain je ne peux pas mais la sauce blanche je pense que je vais pouvoir m’arranger avec les garçons


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2020)

Exomil ? 
c'est quoi ?


----------



## peyret (20 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Exomil ?
> c'est quoi ?


https://eurekasante.vidal.fr/medicaments/vidal-famille/medicament-mlexom01-LEXOMIL.html


----------



## Lamahi (20 Octobre 2020)

@WheelNelly oui c’est vrai . Demain à midi sans faute alors ✌️


----------



## Lamahi (20 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @Lamahi euh il est 21h passé pour le pain je ne peux pas mais la sauce blanche je pense que je vais pouvoir m’arranger avec les garçons


Je préfères la sauce algérienne dans mes kebab


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Octobre 2020)

@Jura39  : 
LEXOMIL est une camisole médicamenteuse que l'on a commencé à me donner lorsque je suis sorti de réanimation en juillet 2006. Afin de minimiser mes frustrations, m'éviter de broyer du noir...
Arrêter de penser que tous complotent contre moi...ect... 
Quand je prends du recul, finalement, ce cachet n'était qu'un confort pour le personnel soignant. 
Aujourd'hui, il m'a engendré une dépendance. 
Je m'essai à un sevrage et comme tous drogué, je passe par des moments hallucinatoires, des douleurs atroces sur mon côté "plus ou moins potable"...
Cet anxiolytique ne fesait que m'éviter de réfléchir et prendre conscience de la réalité, si dure soit-elle. Bouh !
La période qui arrive est un mauvais moment à passer. 

Avant j'avais ma carotte, les States, aujourd'hui fini, j'espère que je peux compter sur MacG ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2020)

A par un dafalgan , je connais pas grand chose


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Octobre 2020)

Oui, tu peux compter sur nous.
Sur ce, que veux-tu comme bouteille de vin pour le repas de ce midi ? Nous te l'offrons


----------



## ScapO (20 Octobre 2020)

@ Nelly 
Fais attention tout de même à d'éventuels effets rebond présents lors de l'arrêt trop brusque d'une benzo...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Octobre 2020)

Je ne bois pas................le midi de la semaine, mes parents ne veulent pas !
35ans et toujours les parents qui décide.

@Lamahi j'y avais pensé à ton kebab mais la modération l'a sup'


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> 35ans et toujours les parents qui décide.



Tes parents font ce qu'ils peuvent pour t'aider ! 
... c'est pas comme la modération ! ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Octobre 2020)

Faut consommer sans modération ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> .. c'est pas comme la modération !


On m'appelle ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> On m'appelle ?!


Cou-couche panier Médor    
Ouf vive les smileys


----------

